# Hammersmith Hospital...part 19



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

Sara - thinking of you during this difficult cross road in your life.

Rafs - good luck for test day tomorrow - keep away from the pee sticks! 

Odette - how are you? Thinking of you. Have you got your follow-up with the Dr's yet?

Fergali- have you decided who to make the follow-up appointment with yet?

Olly/Kate - hope you are staying sane in the 2WW. 

I'm doing OK - it's 1 week since my mc. I have my last 4th hcg and scan tomorrow, then I suppose wait for the post-cycle follow-up If there is a long wait we may go private for the appointment. I'm not upset anymore. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Trying to think ahead to the next cycle. I want to make use of the next month or and do some exercise! I feel so lousy after doing nothing and resting, plus I have gained afew pounds.

Hello to anyone I have missed.
Nicky


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nicky and Rafs hope it all goes well tomorrow


Miela, Pooks and Olly thinking of you.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicky - I have my follow up on the 26th June - going private as I don't want to  wait until the next available appt which is in Sept.  I'm going to start exercising tomorrow - since the beginning of tx haven't done anything. 
Thinking of you at this time. 

Fergali -  Sending you a big hug too 

And a group hug to all the ladies in the house 

Odettexxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 17 June 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Earthangle (Kerry)- 1st cycle - started DR 17 May 07, scan and b/test 31 May 07 any news?

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Rafs - 1st IVF on 2ww and testing 18th June   
Almay (katie)- on 2ww for 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw testing 21st June   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - 1st IVF & on 2ww testing approx 20th June  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of June 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July - 
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting 2nd of June- 
siheilwli - starting 1st IVF after IUI June 
Chrisx- looking to start 2nd ISSI cycle July 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 
loubeedood- reverting to IUI after ICSI's Aug /Sept- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June follow up 26th June 
yellowrose (Nicky)- 1st IVF May/June - 
fergali - going for follow up folling 1st IVF- 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Future Mummy - review Friday the 13th of July ( supposed to be a lucky day in France). Considering treatment in france.

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
totyu- going for consultation regarding changing from IUI to IVF 
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF  Scan 5th of June  
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  EDD?
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Hope youve all had a good weekend   Just a quick one to post a couple of personals and a general hi to all.

Sarah- so sorry to hear of you difficulties with dp and hope you can find the right way forward for yourself soon. Take care and have a super holiday    

Rafs- I know you've tested early but sending you lots of positive vibes anyway in the hope you still will get a BFP tomorrow    

Nicky- thinking of you hun. I've been in you position and found it a comfort to see the consultant asap so I made a follow up appointment privately as I didn't want to wait for 3 months for the NHS one to come up. I found it great and Mr T had more time to go over everything. Take care and remember were all here for you!

Odette & fergali- thinking of you both too    

Katie & olly- hope your both surviving the 2ww   

Earthangle (Kerry)- hope your week. Have you started stimming yet?

Also to all the recent BFP's great to hear news of scans and hope your all take good care  

I'm going to see Mr Trew on Tuesday morning to discuss cyst on ovary and possible lap for fluid in tubes. Hoping it won't be necessary. Booked to see him at 8.20am- up early and I'm paying for it too   Hoping we wont have to wait to start our cycle but will know more soon I guess  

Hi to all I've missed and have a good week

Julie x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie-Anne

Good Luck on Tuesday with Mr Trew.
Let us know how you got on. 

Odettetxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck to all those testing this week and with appts.  Sorry cant stop....flying by.... xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for all the well wishes.  
Caroline - thanks for your pm - so sweet. 

I started feeling AF cramps yesterday and started spotting after 7pm....
Had my blood test this morning and just now waiting for the confirmation.  

I'm feeling sad, empty, but mainly tired.  Tired, tired, tired. 

will let you know as soon as i hear back from the clinic.  

Olly & Katie - all the best on your final week      xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

just got call and it's a faint positive with beta level of 18 - Dr said it's unlikely to result to anything, but they've asked me to come back again next weeks for a blood test, but i'm guessing AF will come full on in the next day.  spotting has eased... not quite sure what to think or feel... feeling pretty empty and numb and i'm at work.  Needless to say, i'm not feeling great. 

Should i be hopeful with a beta level of 18? or is this really it?  

i feel empty and so alone.... DH has been so supportive and so lovely, so i know i'm not alone but i just feel alone.  

sorry for the rant.. i just need to let it out.. i'm feeling lost...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rafs hon I am sorry that things are not conclusive one way or the other for you.  I am a bit of a beta novice so cant help you on that Im afraid.  I am sure someone will be able to advise.  Perhaps you could go home early today?  Have some "me" time?

Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you.


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks, jo. I appreciate the support. 

this is a strange feeling - i feel numb, it's like i'm having an outer body experience. i'm not crying nor do i feel like crying. i'm just working and walking around like a a machine.  i guess i'm in some kind of shock...?
AF cramps are back and i really feel AF coming full on. If it's coming then i guess it's best that it comes now than it drag, and drag.. 

this sucks!!! I've waited a few months to start cycle, and now, I cannot believe it's over and done with.... the last 6 months just flew....

i'm just ready to move on. 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Wish there was something I could say.  Havent been in your position per se but have had one cycle cancelled before ET, one cancelled before stims and my mc before this cycle. Then there were the "complications" do deal with after my mc. This cycle for me was a nightmare and even now I am finding things quite stressful as I wait and wait and wait for the next scan.

It all seems to totally unfair what we have to go through and one of the worst bits is the not being able to get on with things.  

I hope someone comes back with some info for you regarding your beta levels.  

In the mean time, thinking of you.  

and you are right....infertility SUCKS!


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi,

This is a flying visit I'm afraid.  Just one message for Rafs.

Rafs, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I will pass on my experience with this but please bear in mind that other ladies, including (I think I'm right in saying) Betty on this thread, have had more positive experiences.

I had a low beta HCG with my first TX (level of 3.  I was told it could go either way and that they will recall you to be tested again if it's anything under 60.  I had already started spotting when I when for the b/t and by the day after AF had arrived.  My GP arranged for me to have a repeat test done within a couple of days (I couldn't bear the week wait) and that confirmed it had dropped to 17.  By the time I went back the following week, it had returned to 0.

Although it didn't work out for me, when I saw Mr T for the follow consultation after that TX he told me that they regard bio-chemical PGs as a positive thing and that it's a good indication that things have a good chance of working out next time.

I know you won't be feeling positive at the moment, but please don't give up even if things don't work out for you this time.  I got PG with my 2nd treatment (although I had a m/c at 8.5w) and I'm now PG (hopefully staying PG until the 9 months are up!) with the third TX.  There is hope!!! 

Miela xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Miela -
AF is now here full on.  I've started crying.. seeing the blood (sorry tmi) has made me cry.  I guess it's best that it all comes out now than drag and drag, and just hope everything is clear next week for my next blood test.  I just want to move on.  
I know I have given this cycle a 1000% and there is nothing more i could have done to better my chances.  Knowing that i've done my best makes me happy.  

I know there is hope, and i am not giving up.  I am hopeful and will keep strong. I'm glad to have the support of FF.  There is so much positive vibes here.  Thank you for the support. 

.. i will pick up self up, dust myself off and start all over again..... 
this is just another hurdle for us to hurdle... we will get there in end.  I just know it.  

xoxoxox


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

raf

So sorry 
I wish I could put my arms around you at this moment in time - 

Please remember that we are all here for you -  

Odette xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, Odette. 

It sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DH & I are looking at going away next week. Trying to look at last minute deals.  I just want to get out of here and enjoy some sunshine and be far away from jabs and hormone tests.  The thought of going away somewhere nice is somehow keeping me sane. 

xxxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dearest Rafs
I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you this time.  I had been rooting for you and wishing that things would work out, and although I haven't started my IVF treatment yet I know all too well the disappointment that each month brings, so I can kind of imagine what you must be going through now.  I guess we all just have to have faith that things will work out eventually, one way or another.  Virtual hugs coming your way. 
Lots of love
Ali
xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Rafs

I know you must be feeling down right now, but it really could go either way. As someone who has recently gone through a situation like yours, levels could still improve. My first hcg was 31 then increased to 408 with bleeding throughout right from 2 days before test date. 
Below is a link I found on FF which gave me some comfort. Not sure if it helps (and whether I have attached it correctly!).

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

I understand that some people with initially low hcg's might be because they are late implanters, so you are still in with a chance. Sadly I didn't get the outcome I had hoped for. My final hcg today was 6. But that doesn't mean you wont go onto get a higher level. I have seen some threads from people that go on to get really high hcg's after a low result, even with bleeding. So try to keep thinking positive, it can only help.

I don't mean this to sound heartless, but if unfortunately it doesn't work out for you, other people like Miela have gone onto get BFP on future cycles. So it gives us all hope.

Will be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Love and hugs, 
Nicky xx

/links


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Rafs - so sorry to see your news.  As Miela said earlier the consultants regard a positive test even if sadly short is a very good sign. 

Thinking of you
Bettyx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Rafs - Thinking of you & DH, hope your levels go higher, but as I can see what others on here have said you still have a chance.   
It's a great idea to have a break, you deserve it.  Keep strong. 

Julie - Hope your appointment goes well for you tomorrow and that they are able to clear up some matters for you. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.

Is there anyone who will be starting TX at the end of the month? as I am!!

Caroline xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Rafs  - I am so sorry- - I know what you mean about feeling that the time that you invested in teh IVF has just flown by - when I had my IVF m/c it felt like I had "wasted" all that time - but you have not - as Betty says, HH view any form of pregnancy as a really really good sign - thinking of you and DH  - its truely heartbreaking, but you seem like you are in a really positive place and are looking at things from a good persective - very brave

Melia - its a bit late, but I had a second scan at 7 weeks, and they basically said that it was just one of the things that they do sometimes - I guess it also depends on whether they know they ahve a big week coming up - one of my closest friends now has a beautiful baby girl, and she had a very low placenta, so try not to worry too much

Ollie and Katie - stay sane !

Everyone else, hi there - 

Rosy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thinking of you rafs hon x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning all.  Thank you for lovely messages - you have all been great and i truly am grateful for your support. 

AF is here but dr said i should i expect it to ge heavier once i stop taking progesterone.  I called them again yesterday afternoon.  Dr told me to continue with cyclogest, i only have 1 left for tonight.  I know this cycle is the end for me, and i'm ok with that. I just want to move on.  

Betty & Miela - it's positive to hear that the consultants regard a 'faint positive' as a good sign.  I have hope... so much hope for our next cycle/s.  i'm not giving up and i know it will come.  

I haven't had a good 'ol cry yet - not sure why? i think i'm having a delayed reaction. I feel sad and i get teary but i haven't quite lost it yet - i keep waiting for it to happen.  I just feel calm right now and in a good place.  

Jo - the CD has helped me so much.... thanks again. x

DH and I had a good meal last night and I enjoyed my vino! We talked about next steps and talked about using our frosties for next cycle.  I'm scheduled to see Mr. L mid July, wish I could see him sooner but he's a busy man.  

'nuff about me... 

Thanks girls again and again for all the support and lovely messages.  

love to all and good luck to everyone with tests, scans, appointments this week....    

xoxo


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from work so sorry no time for personals except to say Rafs     so sorry hun. 

Many thanks for your good wishes regarding my consultation. I saw M T this morning and he wants me to have another scan days 2-7 to see if the cyst has got any smaller. If not then he definitely wants to do a lap & dye and laser it while having a look at my tubes at the same time.
Feeling a bit flat that there is this delay after waiting since the mc in Feb to start again but I do realise it is necessary. Strangely I had 14 follicles on one ovary and 11 on the other when they scanned me day 14 natural cycle. So very polycystic, apparently I seem to have healthy ovary function - except that is not an indication of egg quality as I've discovered and it a pain as the balance of stims vs over stimming is delicate. My mother always said I came out diffrecult (breech) and have never changed  
So still playing the waiting game   . Feel sad to realise that all around HH are developments that were not there when I started this process of tests treatments etc there many years age and now there are big buildings that have been made and moved into in the time I've been trying to make one little baby. Where does the time go? Will do personals later and hope your all having a good day

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne I am glad things will be moving forward for you, if somewhat slower than you would hope.  I know how you feel about the op though. I felt the same having Mr T say to have the Hysto in March which was 4m after my mmc.  It felt like another blow at the time but look what happened as a result....(and there would have been no way of me ever getting pg without the hysto).

Rafs thinking of you. xx

All other ladies especially Miela, Pooks and Olly thinking of you too xxx

Caroline...nice to "see" you, good luck with tx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on to say how sorry i am to hear Raf's news. I think that Miela is right in saying that its a positive sign for the future.

Julie-Anne, I sympathise with you, my tx kept getting delayed, by 5 months in the end! but Mr T did everything he could, lap and hyst, scans, blood etc to make sure i started with the best possible chance.

Hi to Jo and Miela, i hope you are both well.

BIG HELLO to everyone else, I'm so sorry for lack of personals, i have to rush as we moved into our new house on Monday, but its complete chaos, boxes everywhere and so much dust i can't stop sneezing!! 

Love Pooks xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi
So sorry Rafs.

My news - My af is full flow  - test date is tomorrow. We are not surprised given our embie division problems and we have done a lot of our greiving a week ago - we are looking to the future - perhaps another go in Sept / Oct.
Olly


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

You know I have been thinking of you hon xxx  ((HUG))


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

So sorry Olly, thinking of you  

Love Pooks xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Olly and Rafs - Big Hugs  .

Some of us know how you are both feeling - 
we all wish you much love at this difficult time. 


odettexxxxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Olly - i am so, so sorry to hear of your news.  I have been thinking of you.  Sending you lots of love. 
I'm so sorry.... xxx

I have another blood test on Monday to make sure my HCG is down to zero.  I'm in a lot of pain and bleeding is really heavy and very clotted.  I'm having very bad lower back pains.  I'm physically exhausted.  My follow up appointment with Mr. L is on the 17th July.

DH & I have booked a lovely holiday next week.  We are going to Spain for a week - i'm looking forward to getting away from it all - away from needles, tests and scans. I'm looking forward to relaxing, sunbathing, eating and drinking.  

Rafs xoxox


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

olly & rafs just wanted to send you both lots of       

Thinking of you!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Katie  very sorry to hear that     Take care of yourself and enjoy your Spanish holiday with your dh.

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Alma May I am so sorry hon.  

HH really does need some positives again...


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Alma May, I'm so sorry, take care


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

how are you doing pooks hon?

I am 9+4 today, the day I found out things were probably not good last time....boy do I wish I could have a *12w * scan now!!!!


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm good, just about to go to the EPU for a scan, they wanted me back 2 weeks after the last one. If you are worried hun, you should pop down too, the doc there said to go if worried and need reassurance, he said that ivf pgs are indeed v. special! 

I'm terrified tho, i so want it to be ok.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I really hope it goes ok for you today!!  Let me know asap how you get on.

I had my last scan at 8w (HH gave me an extra one already!!!).  DP and I have discussed having one before 12 but decided this morning I would only have one if either

1. symptoms completely vanished for 24 hours
2. any other specific "signs" to worry about
3. appt comes through and isnt until at least 13w

I think with me it may be just a timing thing making me feel this edgy.

Where are you going to the epu?


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Katie - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. 
Take care of yourself.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love. xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Katie - so sorry to see your news. That sucks.

Olly - so sorry for you too.

EBW - there is an EPU at UCH (main hospital not the mat unit).  I have posted somewhere a link to the National Early Pregnancy Unit website which lists all of them. I'm not sure whether you can self refer though. Studies have shown that reassurance scanning is effective so dont feel that you shouldn't do it. The FMC on Harley st will also do viability (their word) scans but you will need to pay.

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Betty
Thanks. I went to UCH EPU last time (October) at 5w due to pain having been referred by my Occ Health at work.  
Am determined not to have a scan (kind of) unless any of that below applies.  Felt a bit sicky just now and that itchy/tickly inside tummy feeling is back along with some ligament tingling. Also would want DP with me and we have kind of agreed not to go unless any of that below applies!!!! I have the harley st details and understand its £120 which obviously will be worth it if I need one.  Just would prefer someone to knock me on the head til my next scan!!!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Jo, i totally understand how you feel. I only went today as i have had some bleeding over the past 3 weeks. If you do feel the need to go for some reassurance, you should. I asked the doc today (at King College) if the would scan women just for reassurance if they self-reffer as i did and she said yes, so may be worth asking.

My scan went well, Found the reason for the bleeding, have 2 pockets of blood near the sac, one of them is quite a large clot. She said nothing to worry about but to expect some possible bleeding again soon. (not worrying is easier said than done!), if not it will prob get re-absorbed.

My 12w scan is booked in for Friday the 13th!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, will do some soon.

Pooks xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Olly, Katie, Alma may and Rafs - so sorry and thinking of you. 

Pooks - glad the scan went well.

EBW - fingers crossed for the scan.

Odette - how are you??

Julie Anne- keep strong, will be worth the wait 

Caroline - good luck for you treatment - when do you start?


I'm doing OK. Its been nearly 2 weeks since my mc. Have basically thrown myself into work to keep my mind off things. 

After my last scan and hcg on Monday I asked whether my funding will be processed for the next time. I found out it can only be applied for after a follow-up appointment. I finally got through and the next NHS appointment is October! Needless to say I booked a private one for 17th July (Rafs - I think that's the same day as yours?). Then after more confusion, I have now been told today by the funding officer that my PCT is witholding funding until the next financial year (they did this to me last year, hence my treatment only started in April 07). And, if we decide to go ahead  with a private cycle in the meantime, we lose the right to the NHS one!

Needless to say, DH and I are livid. We are not sure what to do yet. Feel so confused. The last 3 weeks have been upsetting enough without being told our next cycle could be 10 months away. I'm disgusted with the NHS, and I happen to work in it which makes it even harder. Just fed up with it all.
Nicky


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Katie, Olly and Rafs - so sorry to hear your news

Jo - I'm not surprised you're feeling edgy at the moment, I hope the time passes quickly until your next scan.

Pooks - glad to hear everything is going well for you

Nicky - you have every reason to be fed up and disgusted.  You have been so strong over the last few weeks, this is the last thing you need

Ants - any sign of that baby yet!

Hi to all the other HH ladies 

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Am completely neurotic today for a number of reasons

1. symptoms are awol again
2. my pg buddy (who mc same time as me has contacted me to say she has lost the heartbeat at her most recent scan and is booking in for an ERPC again.
3. Its my birthday and I feel I should be feeling happy rather than completely scared

Hoping its just my brain working overtime.

Going to the GP in the morning to see if he can refer me for an urgent reassurance scan.  Dp has said he will come with me.

Please keep everything crossed for me


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Afternoon,

Sitting here with a sore heard after a  big  and long time coming blow out last night. All self inflicted but worse as have not really touched alcohol for about 6 mths and then it was only a glass of champs. Anyway the hangovers don't get any better and I should think this will be the last one for a long time too. Went to a party and ended up speaking to lots of new mums which made me a little emotional- I guess you've all been there at one time or another.

EBW-    Happy Birthday sweetie. Hope you will enjoy your day if you can. So sorry your feeling so worried about your symptoms and given your previous exp and your friends situation you have every right to be feeling worried. I hope your worries are without reason and you can get much need reassurance asap. Sending you lots of positive vibes    

Nicky- so frustrating hun and you have every reason to be annoyed. Hope you get it sorted asap.

Hi to everyone else.   I going to have a day 2-7 tv scan this week and will know much more wether I need a lap done. Have my fingers crossed the cyst has shrunk and we can get underway with our cycle asap. The waiting is a killer as we all know  

Have a great week all

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your good wishes for Alec, it was a tonic to log on and read them when things were looking bleak. He is a little trooper and is doing ever so well now, and in fact we were able to take him home from hospital last week and are settling into family life now with his medication routine etc. Onwards and upwards now  

I hope everyone is well. There has been such positive news on HH thread recently it is really heartening to read and I hope it rubs off on us all 

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Helen, I'm so pleased that baby Alec is safely home with you, he looks absolutely gorgeous by the way!!!

Jo, I hope you managed to get a scan today hun, thinking of you.

Julie-Anne, good luck with your scan this week, fingers X'd you casn start tx soon. Hope the head feels better today!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All, 
Long time no post for me.

Scooter - thanks for thinking of me. I'm fine, 4 days over due, i have  a hospital appointment tomorrow so will probably have induction date set. Have also been having free acupuncture for birth preparation from my hospital so i hope that kicks in soon.

Will let you all know when i have some news. 

EBW - thinking of you,  i was a nervous wreak for the whole 40 weeks, still am in fact. Hoping you get the reassurance you need.

Hello to everyone else wishing you lots of positive vibes  

Lots of love 

Ants


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all thanks for your kind thoughts.

I went to the gp this morning and explained how scared I was and he contacted the local hospital who phoned me within 90 mins to say I could come in this afternoon.

Beanie was there wiggling and waving his/her arms and legs.  They have also said if I need another reassurance scan to ring them any time and I can come in the next day.

Im pretty tired now though amazed beanie has grown so much in 2w!

Mrs GG glad baby GG is doing well xxx

Julie Anne good luck with your scan

Ants looking forward to hearing about the arrival of the latest HH baby soon xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad the scan went well EBW and that beanie is ok.

Ants, wow! Looking forward to hearing the good news!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Helen- so very pleased to hear Alec is doing much better and home   His photo is very cute lucky you  

EBW- glad your scan went well and your little one is doing well too so far. Hope you got the hug  

Ants- Good luck for appoint tomorrow. Drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea I'm sure. Hope you don't need to be induced but either way as long as your little one comes out safe & well thats the main thing. Good luck    

Pooks- over 9 weeks already. Time flys. Hope your doing really well.

Hi to all I've missed will do a bigger post later in the week. Af here so having investigative scan on Wednesday and also seeing Mr T. Decided to be positive the cyst is one that will not need surgery and we can get underway next month. Completed all the IVF concent forms to drop off on Wednesday too all being well even though DH was moaning that they ask the same questions every time and its a pain to fill them in (Funny that he's the one moaning and his part of the process is far less invasive that my part  ). I said it will be the last time- positive thinking  

Anyway have a great week and I will let you all know how Wednesday goes

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne thanks for the hug much appreciated....wasnt online much yesterday dp worked from home so he could come with me to gp and hospital so had the machine most of the day and in the evening!!! We waited about 20 mins after the scan yesterday and he was saying how fed up he was of hospitals and I reminded him I have spent a lot more time in them than he has recently!!! Best of luck with the scan tomorrow.

Good luck today ants

xx to all other hammies....


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Hammies
Glad to read EBW, Pooks, Ants & Helen that all your bumps and babes are doing well.

Julie - good luck for Wed
Hi to Scooter

Rafs, Odette, Katie, Alma May and anyone else who is lurking - how are you doing.

I had a big cry over the weekend - thought I was coping well until I told my parents we'd been through IVF and it was negative. Feel myself welling up again now.

Please can any of you experienced ladies advise how long you left it between cycles  - we are thinking of waiting 3 cycles (approx 3 months) but at the moment that seems quite soon... maybe be then I will be desperate to try again?? I have a fear of it failing again and a fear of leaving it too long.  

Also - next time will be private - how late can we leave it to 'book in' to hh? What I mean is - if we want to go for Sept/oct is there a waiting list? Do we need to commit to it now?
Thanks
Olly


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Olly - as I understand it HH will insist you leave it 3 cycles. You can book in for 3 months time now and move it if you don't want to start then. I didn't have any issues booking in for further cycles after my m/c and failed cycle to start at the 3 month point.  There doesnt  seem to be a "waiting list" if you self fund beyond the enforced 3 periods break. There can be probs if you get near to Xmas as they let less people cycle then as the clinic is shut for xmas itself. theyt wont make you pay until you actually start so there is no harm in booking in now - you just need the forms signed by the consultant. They will let you pay in advance too - I did once to get in before a price rise!

EBW - phew! glad it went well.

Ants - hope you avoid the induction - not that they are bad I had one - its just a bit easier without!

Love to all
Betty


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all
Haven't posted for ages I'm afraid - but I have been reading up on what's happening.

Helen - so pleased to hear that things are going well with baby Alec.  He looks so cute!! 

Julie  -  hope that the scan goes well today....

Alma may - so sorry to read your news.  take care of yourself.

Olly - not sure if it helps, but we ended up leaving it about 6 months between cycles - just because I found it took me a while to deal with the BFN and I needed a bit of time to feel I could go through with it all again.  I know for others they feel that they want to start again as soon as they can. We had no trouble booking in for the private cycle though.  It was just up to us. 

EBW - really pleased to hear that all was ok at your scan.  I had one at about 9 weeks as I has a few worries, and it made such a difference to see all ok.  I wish I could just buy one of those scanning machines myself and have  quick look whenever I wanted reassurance!! 

I've now been for 20 week scan and all was good. Baby yawing lots and sucking thumb. Ahh.  

Rooth


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I want ot start the next treatment but not at the Hammersmith - I don't what to wait for the follow up with Mr Trew - is it avisable to move on without seeing a follow-up?

I have an appt in at teh IVI clinic Barcelona on the 17th July.

Odettex


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say thanks for the good wishes re my scan today. Went really well and cyst has disappeared so not need for lap   Saw Mr Trew and have the nod to start in 3-4 weeks. 

Any views on 2-3 day transfer or going to blasts?

Thanks

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a quickie cos it is late:

Julie - So glad you dont need a lap. I have always been over the view that better out than in so I favoured 2-3 day transfer. I never had the option for blasts though as I think you need at least 6-8 embryos before they will let you go that route. Also I think that embryos seem to freeze and thaw better at 2-3 days at least HH seem to get great results (the best in the country when I was cycling) with frozen cycles using 2-3 day frozen embryos. Statistically blasts give you a better chance though if you can get there. Someone mentioned that HH are using an improved medium for blasts so are more confident about them than they were when I was cycling so their general discouragement of going the blast route may have changed.

Odette - it is always worth having the follow up as it should give you good pointers as to what may need changing for your next cycle wherever you do it.  Your new clinic will want to see your HH file at some point and the follow up should ensre that the file is up to date. They wont insist you have it though.

Rooth - ahh!

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Julie-Anne!!! Glad you can go ahead soon!!

As for the 2-3 vs blasts I have no idea science wise but I guess I have never been offered blasts as my egg numbers are so low.  Personally I am veering towards the better in than out scenario!

Odette I really would go for follow up it wont hurt and there could be info he will put on your file that you can then take to your new clinic.  I changed TO HH after my previous cycle and Mr T had my notes ready when I arrived for my appt (I had faxed them to him!!)

Rooth - good to see you glad the scan went well- tell me have you got one of those doppler thingys?

Pooks and Miela how are you ladies?  

Well I got home on Tuesday to find my scan appt had come through for 13+1....I really want one at 12 and am in a dilemma as to whether to book a 12 anyway or try and get myself to wait til 13+1.....Oh the decisions.  DPs sister and family are over from the US as from today and a 12w scan would be right in the middle of when they will be staying with us.....so a bit torn!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## katy1980 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to the site and did a search for Hammersmith Hospital as that is where we've just had our 1st IVF cycle.

I'm currently on my 2WW, due to go on Monday 2nd July for my blood test.

I've got a quick question for anyone who can help - I've been having stomach pains (like AF pains) on and off for the last 3 days.  I've not had as many today as I did on Wednesday or yesterday.  Are these pains normal?  Has anyone got a +ve result after having these pains?  I've not had any bleeding or spotting at all.

Please someone put my mind at ease.

Katy x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi katy and welcome.

Yep many of us got pains in the 2ww. If you go into the voting room area of this site there is a poll about it I think.

Looking forward to "getting to know you"

here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

A very quick hi to everyone here. I'm all systems go now, I start my antagonist protocol tomorrow, and am actually looking forward to start injecting! (How sad!)  I feel that the IUI in February gave us a "practice run", so that at least I'm not worrying about the injections etc.  I've finally managed to sell my house as well, completing on Monday, so without the financial burden of paying two mortgages I will hopefully be less stressed now.

 to everyone
Cat


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Welcome and good luck!!!!!! 2ww is nerve wracking. I think pains are normal and hopefully implantation     If you have any questions were all here to help and support.

Hi Cat,

Gosh all systems go then   Well done on selling the house and good luck for your treatment     I will update you on the hall of fame soon.

Hi to all I've missed and have a fab weekend,

Julie xx


----------



## katy1980 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi EBW

Thank you soooooo much for that link. Just had a look and burst into tears when I saw the results 

I've just been so worried these last few days and that's made me really happy.  I think my DH will be over the moon too as he's had be blubbing on him loads.

I'm gonna read the posts to work out where everyone is at in their treatment. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Thanks again

Katy x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi there girls

Julie - Great news thay you don't need the lap & that you have been given the go ahead

EBW - It's fantastic that all is well with you

I have been checking on everyone from time to time but have not posted for a while, to be honest I get home from work and am shattered - think my age is catching up with me!

I have no news to report @ the moment, just waiting.....

   Good luck to everyone no matter where you are in your tx.

Catch up soon

Caroline xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry to be such a pain girls -

thanks for all your replies but my follow up appt at the Hammersmith falls on the same day as my consultation at IVI Barcelona.

If I cancel one of them it means that I have to go with the other because lack of appts from both sides.

Has anyone gone to another hospital without a follow up from their previous hospital?  I will take my notes from Hammersmith so at least they have a history on me.

It's that my experience at Hammesmith has been that I have been a poor responder and need to try somewhere else and have heard so much about the excellent IVF hospitals in Spain.

odettex


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

I think going for for Barcelona clinic sounds like a good plan, Barcelona people can always contact HH if they need more info.

Good luck & let us know how it goes, i'm really interested to know how you get on.

Hope everyone else is OK. Weather is totally pants at the moment - when is it going to stop raining!!!

Fergali


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - been away for a week, and so much has gone on ! 

EBW  - so glad things are going well - I bought a doppler thingy and it keeps me sane - I am exactly the same as you and panicing at the first sign ( or lack there of) or anything - it was £80 and the best £80 ever spent....you can also hire them.The only thing is to decide early on what you will do if you cant find anything, cos it can happen and it can simply be that bean is in the wrong place or moving about...good luck

Katy - hi - I have had pains for both IVF's  - try not to go too mad

Olly - so so sorry to hear your news  - we left it at least 3 months each time after trying, and I think it helped personally to keep me a bit sane, but go with what is best for you

Hope the rest of you are doing really well - ANTS - where is that baby ? Mrs GG, so pleased that things are going well. 

I am fat, but have not felt bean yet ( 19 weeks) - waiting now for 21 week scan - endless 2WW !!

R


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hammies

Thought I would bump us back to page 1 and say have a fab week!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

A quick hi to everyone, hope you're all well.

Did any of you get your alcohol pre-injection swabs from the hospital or from the Applied pharmacy?
I realised over the weekend that I didn't get any from HH, so I'm now using the ones I had left from Cardiff.  When I had my IUI, I was given much more "stuff" to go with the drugs, an ice bag to carry them in, if I had to take them with me somewhere, the swabs, the shaprs bin etc.  In HH I had to ask for a sharps bin, on my visit on Fri.   Should I have been given this stuff at my consultation or something?
Cat


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Cat

I wasnt given any alcohol swabs for any of my cycles (2 diff clinics).  I have therefore never used them. I am guessing you can get them from a normal pharmacy though?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

EBW, did you not use the swabs before you injected? I was told to swab the area before I use the pen / injection, and even to swab the top of the pen before attaching the needle, but come to think of it this was in Cardiff rather than HH.

Also what's the difference between Puregon and Gonal -F in terms of price? I know they do the same job, but was wondering whether one or the other is cheaper. I know with the Puregon you can buy refills for the pen (which I already have), but with Gonal F it seems you have to buy the whole thing if you need more.
I've been given two gonal f pens (900iu) and was wondering whether it's possible that I might need more.  What day did you have your EC?

Cat


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

not sure if it helps, but there are usually lots of alcohol swabs in the drawers under where you sign in for blood tests in the morning - where the spare needles and syringes are kept.  

I was advised to use them by HH, and to clean end of puregon pen before putting needle on.  Also, to let the alcohol from swab dry on skin before injecting - to prevent stinging!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Great, I might ask to take a few on Friday when I'm in for my scan. I've got plenty in my bag until then anyway. 

Thanks
Cat


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was never told anything about any swabs.

I was on Gonal F this time.  And I needed an extra pen in the end due to extension of stims for 2 days.  You can get them I think for 300 and 450 as well as 900 but I needed an extra 2 days at 2x300 so needed to buy a 900.  I have no idea on the difference in cost with the puregon as I havent used that.  But you should be going with whichever drug they tell you.

I started stimming on a Tuesday and had 4 pens altogether


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Swabs etc were in the very attractive green freezer backpack type thingy that was given to me by the nurse as the coordination meeting, it came with the puregon pen and a sharps bin. You could ask for one of those or as Rooth says, they are also kept in the drawer under the place were you sign in.

Good Luck...

Hi to everyone!! EBW, how you doing hun?

Pooks xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

EBW, it seems I'm on a very similar regime as you were, hope it will be just as successful as yours!   How early do they decide when you might need more, is it at the scan appointments?

Pooks, I got that lovely, very subtle green ice bag (!) with my puregon too, but didn't get anything with the gonal-f. It's probably a drug company gimmick to try and market their stuff. But it did come in useful when I had to go to Cardiff over the weekend I must admit. And at least I know it's clean of any lunch pack crumbs!!!!!

Cat


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi All

Just about to embark on 2nd round of IVF and going private this time. Please can anyone tell me the cheapest/best place to order my drugs from? Thx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Cat- goodluckforyour cycle hun   I also have a collection of lovely green bags-yuck  

Mrsb2b- not sure if you have previously posted or not but welcome to the hammies thread. Goodluck for your cycle too.I will give you my experience of ordering drugs.  I  have previously ordered my drugs after spending a morning getting quotes from  diffrent companies mentioned and recommended on FF and by the clinic. I contacted Alis chemist in Shadwell who was lovely to speak to on the phone but I would have had to pick the drugs up personally. The cost was only £1 extra for the whole lot from the place I ended up using who delivered free of charge. They were recommended by by Hammersmith  and were very helpfull. It is called Organon Home Delivery (Calea)-  tel:08707492020 . Cost's may be be diffrent depending what you are getting. I had to fax through details of my prescription to Fax number: 08707492021 and they called back to give an itemised quote within an hour. They delievered the next day and it came packed on ice. They also called to make sure I had received the order and to remind me that some of it needed to be refrigerated.
I called Serono home care - Applied Dispensary Services ph: 0870 333 2867 but they didn't stock the Puregon Cartridges I needed. The price they quoted for the rest of the drugs was good too compared to the other places I called. 

For this upcoming treatment I will probably use the hospital pharmacy or the tesco one by my house but that is because I have enough puregon (the most expensive part) left and un opened for me to use from my previous 2 cycles. If I was doing a complete order then I would  use them again. Hope this helps and good luck

Hi to everyone I'vemissed

Juliexx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello Hammies

thought I would quickly stop in and say hi to you all.  Seems a bit quiet at the momemt, but best of luck to anyone who's coming up to/in the middle of treatment at the moment.

Just thought I'd let you know that my confirmation of NHS funding came through yesterday.  Having been told at the initial appointment that we wouldn't start treatment before the beginning of next year, imagine my surprise when the letter said we have a co-ordination appointment in September and I will start drugs in October!!!   I feel very lucky that things have moved so quickly for us, but at the same time I feel a bit scared ... had secretly hoped that a miracle would happen and we wouldn't need treatment, but as the months go by it looks increasingly unlikely, and I guess it's better just to get on with things than keep trying in vain.

The information pack is large and full of stuff I don't understand!    not sure how I will ever get my head around it, so you can expect to see me on here a lot more, asking all sorts of random questions.

Don't suppose any of you will be starting treatment at around the same time, will you?  Would love to have a cycle buddy to mull things over with in an attempt to preserve some sanity!

Lots of love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone, hope everyone is doing well.  

I have been reading the board regularly to keep up with how everyone is doing.

Things are not going well for me now. I have had two "Day 2" blood tests (May/June) and have been told that my FSH levels have gone from "6" in March to "13" in May and "14.5" in June.  HH have told me they will test me a few more times and if the level rises and does not go below 11 they will not treat me due to my age now (39 and 40 early next year), which is probably the only reason my FSH levels are rising steadily it would seem!  As you can imagine I am devasted and very angry too.  I have been stuck in the NHS system for ages now and also was told by HH (when I asked) that I couldn't have private treatment as I would lose my place.  I did start private treatment in Jan 07 with another clinic in London and got the go ahead after my monitoring cycle in February but for other reasons my DH wanted me to stop and wait for the NHS cycle and now it would appear its too late for me.  I don't know what to do now, as I feel there is nothing I can do and that I have lost my chances of ever being able to have my own child.  

My DH has said that he is happy if it was to be just the two of us but I don't know now how I feel about anything as I so desperately want children.  My DH knows that I would happily adopt if the tx was unsuccessful but now he is saying that he doesn't think he can do that which I do understand as it is not for everyone, but I feel that all the doors are closing for me now and I have no control over this part of my life or my emotions.

I am angry at HH as they know my age and I know that even waiting (10 months now since being referred) can jeopardise my chances because of my hormone levels.  Does anyone know or had any experience that their FSH levels have risen and dropped again in a matter of months.  I wouldn't have wanted to queue jump at the HH on the NHS but I would have liked to have been given the chance to take private treatment earlier and then hopefully I could have allowed someone else my place.  This is so difficult now as my life is in turmoil.

Apologies for not doing any personals today.

Poogie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh Poogie, I'm so sorry for you, [hug]. I don't really know what to say really, but I think there have been women who've seen a significant reduction in their FSH levels after doing acupuncture and taking chinese herbs. I have done a little acu myself, but actually didn't like it at all, although it undoubtedly did bring my ovulation forward, so it must do something. Don't give up hope yet, give a good reputable acupuncturist a call to see what they think.

As far as your DH is concerned, perhaps you're both experiencing a different gut reaction to this news, I know my DH and I have gone through very different emotions at different times, and when I was just ready to give up all the uncertainty of IVF / IUI and adopt he was adamant we should try again. Give yourselves time to adjust to this news. My DH has also in the past said he didn't want anyone else's children, he wanted his own, but he doesn't feel the same now.

I don't blame you for being angry, I'd feel the same way. 
Cat


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just had a look here, and there are discussions, and stories of women lowering their FSH levels, through taking wheatgrass, some taking agnus castus, others with reflexology / acupunture.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38349.0

Hope this helps. 
Cat


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cat

Thank you so much for your reply.  I am feeling like I am totally losing hope in all areas of my life at the moment.  DH and I are in different places and I am finding that hard so I appreciate your advice, as I feel uncertain about things right now, TTC is such a hard long road and I am finding it hard now to confide in friends who have not experienced this.

I will look at the link you have added and find out if there is anything else I can do, I have been thinking about reflexology again, just feeling very lost and upset now.

Tks so much. 

Poogie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just one quote that might give you some hope from that thread:

"I had an FSH level of 18 last month, down to 9.3 this month. It seems to be very individual thing. However, I did take wheatgrass tablets every day for the last month, on recommendation of some of the other girls, so it certainly seems to have helped. However, if truth be told, I'm not sure anyone knows exactly why the levels fluctuate as they do."

_"Don't quit five minutes before the miracle happens."_ 

As for being in a different place to your husband, just give it a little time, you're both still raw after this news. And when you think of it, it's wonderful that he's saying that being alone with you would be enough for him. HH haven't ruled out another NHS go have they, if you lower your FSH naturally?

Cat


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cat

I have read the thread which was quite interesting.  HH are saying they will give me a few more Day 2 tests to see what happens.  They did say that the FSH levels can lower but if they continue to rise monthly that is not good news and its probably due to my age.  I said that I was really annoyed with them as I had asked if I could have private treatment in January whilst I was waiting for my initial consultation and they had said no and I would lose my place which was ridiculous to me as I could have possibly given my place to someone else.  Also my levels back then were much better around 6.  Last month I had PMT quite badly which I don't normally get and this month my AF was 2 days early which is not normal, I am 28-30 days not 26 days but I know that OV'd around day 10 so I suppose it would have made sense that AF was slightly earlier.  I think the waiting is stressing me out so much now and I am finding that very difficult and so is my DH it is putting such a strain on us it ends up having an adverse affect and I am losing focus.  I am normally the stronger and more positive, determined one in our relationship and I am slowing crumbling and losing hope and faith it will ever happen.  I think I may certainly look into some "alternative" treatment such as Reflexology or Acupuncture for the time being if only for my own sanity!!!!!

Poogie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Poogie, 
This is such a roller coaster ride for us all, and I have nothing but the greatest sympathy for you and your dh, it's just such a difficult journey, and sometimes you just have to give yourself time to be down. 
Cat


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Poogie

Cat is right - its such a difficult time and it seems to go on and on for such a long time too ! try not to fret about you and D/h - when you get difficult news its sometimes hard to communicate - keep on trying. 
I have no experience of FSH levels, but hope it all turns out ok for you. I am a huge fan of accupuncture tho - if you are in Herts or anywhere near Stoke Mandeville, I know a great accupuncturist there. Let me know if you want his details

R


----------



## Mrsb2b (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi - just wanted to say many thanks Julie-Ann for the info re. drugs, it was really helpful


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Poogie- hun its so hard what your going through     and I really hope you can stay positive while investigating other options to  lower FSH    

Mrsb2b- happy to have been of help hun and good luck. I'm starting injections in a few weeks. When do you start?

Hi to everyone   By the way have you noticed we seem to be missing that big yellow circle in the sky lately. Will it ever be found?

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well and looking after yourselves.

Well another month that AF was late & we was hopeful yet again, this hope was short lived as The B---- arrived yesterday late afternoon so I have to say that Day 1 is today therefore Day 2 is tomorrow which means that we start our IVF journey for the second time, must admit I'm feeling very nervous but have more knowledge this time which is good, they say knowledge is power.  Keeping everything crossed for this tx makes our dream come true.   

Good luck all wherever you are in your tx etc.

Carolinexx

Anyone else starting tx this month? be nice to chat if so....


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

*Poogie*, hope you're feeling better. 
*Julie Anne* - when do you start your injections? Too right about the lack of sun.... I've had to put my swing chair cushions back in the cellar!!!!
*Caroline* - Good luck with this next round.
*Rooth* - went rummaging and got the swabs this morning - thanks for the info.
*MrsB2B* - when do you start tx?
& big hello to everyone else

I've just been for my scan - 8 follies, but the 4 best ones are on one side, and this ovary is too high for IVF! So now, I'm putting all my hopes on the right ovary, where I've got one good follie, and 3 immature ones, and waiting to hear from HH what to do next. But really I'm preparing for the worst, just in case. 

Talk about putting all your eggs in one basket!!!!

Cat


----------



## EmmaCissi (Jul 6, 2007)

*barge for Cat* 

This is my first post here - I'm not currently cycling, I was doing some research for a friend and came accross this thread. I just wanted to give you some encouragement, as I was almost exactly where you are now when I did my last cycle at the Hammersmith in February -06. On day 12 I found out that I only had 3 follicles, and the 2 best ones were on my left ovary, which the scan dr said was too high to reach during ER. I was pretty devastated (especially since I'd had 13 follicles on my previous cycle) and was convinced it was all over. A possible conversion to IUI was mentioned, but we'd already had 6 of those in the past with no luck, so that was no comfort at all. 

They decided to give me another u/s two days later, and told me to ask to be scanned by one of the specialists this time. EDITED because I just thought of looking for her on their staff list, and found it: it was Dr Anna Carby, one of the "Fertility Specialists". Anyway, she was clearly a lot more confident, assured me that she'd do my ER herself and that she'd be able to get to the elusive left ovary. We decided to go ahead and did get 2 mature eggs.

I think it's definitely worth speaking with them (this afternoon if you can) and ask to be seen by a more senior dr - Dr Carby if she's available. Sometimes the u/s drs are a bit inexperienced. I think it's got better since they employed dedicated u/s technicians, but then they're not drs...

I really hope that you're able to go ahead, and that you get at least several good eggs! Good luck!

Emma


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you so much Emma, I tried phoning them now, but was too late, so I might give them a ring first thing on Monday morning.  I'm feeling a bit more positive now, as the doc said they would have a go at the second ovary regardless.
Cat


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All,
Sorry to but in,  just wanted to let you know my bubs was born 2/7/07 by emergency c section. All now well. He was 81b 12 when born and is already 91b 

We have called him  Elliot Lawrence.

Just wanted to say thank you all for all your support on getting him here, i don't know what i would have done without FF when i was cycling.
I believe HH had a big part in his conception despite him being 'naturally conceived' i think the drugs for the failed IVF helped us do it naturally in the end. 

Wishing you all well and sending lots of positive vibes.     

Ants


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Many many congratulations Ant - another boy for the footie team!

Love Betty x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats Ants.  

Went for my second scan today, left ovary had dropped a little, within reach now (apart from a few blood vessel roadblocks in the way!) so it's looking more positive for me.  It looks like a Friday EC for me, fingers crossed! 


Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Cat


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from work to say congrats to Ants on the arrival of Elliot     Enjoy motherhood  

siheilwli- Good luck for Et and glad all was fine. 8 is great!!!!!!

Well I'm disgusted at HH Pharmacy!!!!!. I got a quote for my drugs excluding puregon as I have enough left unopened from last 2 cycles to use this time from boots pharmacy and then the price list from HH. HH are into highway robbery and they quoted a cost of over £200 more!!!! I can't believe they feel it is acceptable as a NHS Clinic to try and make money out of us given we have no choice be to do IVF to become parents and even worse with the rotten post code lottry I only had one treatment paid for. I am mega     off. I'm getting a quote from Cela too.

Anyway rant over   MIL & her partner are staying and driving me mad. I hope you will all have a fab week!!!!

julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Congratulations Ants on the birth of your baby, enjoy being a Mummy.  

Julie - Just read your post, that's absolutely discusting no wonder your so mad , how comes youv'e got medication left over from your last tx?  When are you staring another tx?

I started on Fiday and have got to have my 1st scan on Friday and they've increased my dose by 50 this time & I feel SOooo bloated.  I feel more nervous with this treatment than the 1st one, wonder if this is the norm? 

Good luck for when you start.

Lots of Love Caroline xxx

Hi to all I have not mentioned, hope it's going well for you where ever you are in your tx.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Caroline,

Congrats on starting   Sounds like you are on a high dose of stimms poor you. I have puregon left over as I'm a high responder and the last two cycles never used up all I had. Luckily I did not have to open them and kept in the fridge they are fine until 2009 so at least I save on buying more. 1st time i was on a long cycle and brucerlin is pretty cheap. Last time was my NHS cycle. I never realised how expensive the orgalutran injections are. Between  £30-50 each depending on where you get it filled. Madness. I've just got a quote from Calea who I will use again to get all the drugs except for the late night injection which is £23 cheaper at HH- weird. 
Good luck for your scan on Friday!!!!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Ants - many congratulations on the birth of your son, welcome to the world Elliot.   

Scooter


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Very late for me, got my scan tomorrow am, so should get to sleep now!  Just a quick hi, had a stinker of a migraine today, think it's all the meds, and I'm feeling very bloated.  Can't wait to do my last jabs.  I know what you mean about trying to be positive Caroline, I'm using positive thinking CDs, because I was worried how negative I was at the start of this tx.  I think I've grown to expect the worst every month.

Sorry for no personals, off to sleep now

Cat


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Cat,

Keeping everyhting crossed for you for tomorrow, hope the scan goes well.

Speak soon

Caroline xxx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cat

Wishing you luck today and hope everything goes well for you. xx

RR - thanks for the info re acupuncture - I am considering this but just feel all over the place at the moment. xx

Hi to everyone else.

Poogie xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Ants - Huge congratulations - hope it all was not too traumatic

Poogie - good luck hun - take your time !

Cat  - good luck to today !

Hi everyone else - not much from me, just getting fatter - hope that you all get to join me on this rollercoaster soon ! Got my 21 week scan next week, looking forward to seeing the bump again, but otherwise, time just goes very very slowwwlllyyy

Take care

R


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone, scan was ok. Not much different to Monday - one HUGE follie 29mm which apparently is TOO big, and two 18mm, a 15mm and few small 13mm. The dr who scanned me this morning was a little more negative than the other lady on Monday, so came away a bit down.  So I went down to Oxford St for a shop!!!!!! Feel a little better now, whatever happens happens!

*RR* How exciting to be seeing your bump again.
*Poogie* Just go easy on yourself and your dh, and try to de-stress as much as possible.
*Caroline * thanks for the message, I'm just taking each day as it goes, and trying not to have any expectations. Are you on the short antagonist or long protocol?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Cat


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Got my call back, they want me to do 2 more days of injecting  and I've run out of all my injections, so now it's blueass fly time finding where to get it from!
C
xxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys

Haven't been on here for a while, just keeping my head down a little bit but I have news - I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still in shock myself and DH nearly fainted when I showed him the HPT last weekend. Went to HH to have to confirmed on Tuesday and it is very early days (ie: 4.5 weeks) but we are on the road!

Achieved naturally - "we were on a break!!!!!!" and my cycle was a bit up the wall so had no clue re: dates, etc - that's probably why it worked.

Obviously DH & I are keeping this very much to ourselves for now (feels great to tell someone here!!) but we are chuffed to bits. Nervous as hell but we shall see...... 

Have had the odd bit of implantation spotting but hopefully that is all it is. All booked for a 2 week hols to Asia on 9th August and in 2 minds now as to whether we should still go or not Spoke to Anna Carby at HH who was massively helpful in Mr T's absence and she said definitely yes to going.

Anyone any thoughts on air travel (long-haul) at this oh so early stage.

Lx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Fantastic news loubeedood, congratulations!


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW Loubedood, that is amazing news, i'm so pleased for you and DH!!!! 
Re long haul air travel, i've been told its fine, do the usual, drink plenty of water and wear those very attractive flight sox to prevent DVT, the only thing that may put you off is whether you have morning sickness, i cancelled a holiday a couple of weeks ago as i had constant sickness and felt awful i couldn't leave my bedroom!!

Ants CONGRATS on the birth of your son!!!

RR, good luck with your scan, time really flies!!  

EBW, how are you doing hun?

Cat, I hope you managed to get more drugs, do you have to go in for another scan?  

wannabemum07, Good luck for your scan on friday  

Hi to everyone else....

Pooks xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Got my drugs, sent my DH to HH to get the prescription, love 'im!   My dose of Gonal-F has been upped (I didn't realise that on the phone, but I guess I was just in a state of shock that the EC wasn't going to be Friday), so yet another scan on Friday, and enough drugs to keep me going until Sunday.  Gosh, I think I'll probably get a council tax bill for the Wolfson Inst. at this rate! 

I've ordered my orgalutran from my local independent pharmacy - cheaper than HH (£26.78 rather than £42), although the Gonal-F had to be from HH pharmacy because I need it tomorrow (but wasn't any cheaper from my local - £327 local pharm, £2hundred something from HH).

Bye for now,
Cat


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Siheilwli - Thanks for your PM. Good luck for your scan on Friday, we may even meet as we have our first scan on Friday @ 8:30, what time is yours?  I am on a short protocol (Antagonist) how about you?  Did you get anything down Oxford Street today?

Pooks - Thank you for your good luch wishes for our scan on Friday.  Hope the remainder of your pregnancy is a healthy happy one.

Loubeedood -   to you & DH, enjoy your holiday when you go.  Enjoy your pregnancy, hope you have a very healthy one.
I hope with all my heart yours is the first of many  's for us on HH. 

Hi to everyone else I have not named personaly & hope wherever you are in your tx your doing well.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Caroline, bought loads of stuff from Primark yesterday, don't you just love retail therapy! I'm also on the antagonist, and my scan is at 9.30 on Friday. Good luck with yours.

When my dh went to pick up my prescription yesterday luckily he checked the Gonal-F dose, and they had increased it, and I hadn't been told (or was in such a flap didn't understand) that they had done this! I do find it difficult to take in some of the information when they call me. Is it me being stupid or does anyone else find this?

Trying to be calm and relaxed (not sure if I'm succeeding!)
Cat
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] [/move]


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone...

Cat - good luck with everything - I don't think you are the only one finding the instructions from HH overwhelming at times, I haven't even started to cycle yet and still have to double-check things with them!! I too love Oxford Street at the moment and the last time I was down there I saw loads of people with "primark" bags and didn't see the shop - can you tel me where it is please..

Congratulations Loubeedood on your BFP you must be so happy -wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Good Luck Wannabemum on Friday for your scan.

I am off tomorrow I have every other Friday off and am learning to horse ride at the moment, never done anything like this before although its probably not the best thing to be doing at the moment, but I am really enjoying it and it is good fun!!!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Poogie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Poogie, the big Primark is at the Marble Arch end of Ox St, nearly at the very end.  If you come out of Marble Arch tube, they even give the directions at the station! (turn left, and cross the street)
Enjoy the horseriding! Haven't done that for over 20 years, when I was thrown off by a huge horse called Candy (yep, remember it vividly!) 
Cat


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Poogie - I LOVE horseriding and used to ride regularly but haven't since just after I started treatment in December (and now I can't cos I'm pg) I miss it soooo much. It's great exercise and really good for cellulite on your thighs!!!!! Just try not to fall off!!!! I am certainly going to start again once I have recovered from the birth, good way to lose baby weight. My friend has a horse so I am lucky. As for whether it's a good idea at the moment for you- you are really enjoying it and it is great exercise so I would say 'go for it' as it will decrease your stress levels which is what you need while you are cycling.
Hello to everyone else and big CONGRATS to Loubeedood and DP/DH
Emma


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi  

Great Cat thanks never go to Marble Arch as I hate that end of Ox St but might try it out just for the Primark next time I go to HH for my Day 2 Bloods which is in two weeks - trying to be positive but think that it will be a no no already!

Smileylogo - I know its not the best thing to be doing at the moment but its good fun and I actually love the horse I am on as she is a real lazy thing but lovely and I am not an animal person at all!! When I have my lessons all I say to the Instructor is "I MUST NOT fall off at any stage - I really can't fall off" am sure they think I am mad!  

Poog xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by wishing many congrats to loubeedood.

Sorry cant stop off to see midwife for the first time later.

Wish me luck (though what for I dunno what she is gonna do)


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

EBW, Good luck with the midwife!!!! I think she just takes your blood pressure and you fill in a form to get free persciptions. i actually cant remember what happened at mine. My brains gone abit  

Hope you had a lovely week, are you back at work now?

Pooks xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Evening all,

I haven't been on for ages but have been keeping an eye on how everyone was doing!

Just thought I would pop in and let you all know I will be starting my 2nd treatment on the 30th July long protocol.... feeling a little nervous. Have I got a cycle buddy around the same time?   

EBW - hope all goes well with the midwife... you must be sooo excited!

Cat - good luck 

wannabemum - good luck with the scan

Loubeedood - congratulations

Hello to everyone else

Luv Chris x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Had a good scan and I'm now all set for a Monday EC! My left ovary is still high and a little awkward to get to, but with a little prodding they may be able to get at it.  All in all I've got 8 follies, 3 good sized ones on the right, 5 on the left, although one of those is probably too big by now.

Right 23, 21, 20
Left  (27) 18,19, 17, 16



Future Mummy - hope you enjoy the accu
Chris X - Not long to go until the 30th
Big hello to everyone else including Caroline (I've PM'd you)

Cat  
(really missing my cups of coffee at the moment)
xxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All,
I am starting treatment at HH once I have my next cycle  , so about mid August.
I had my last tx at Bourne Hall before which I had egg share and am now going to HH through the NHS.
I'm hoping that HH brings me more luck  .
It sounds promising reading all the previous posts.
Does anyone know if HH does immunological testing?
Wishing everyone    
Tracey&Chris


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Tracey, hoping that HH works for you. They don't do immunological testing as they don't believe it. You could ask them about the recurrent miscarriage panel, however, which covers some crossover immunological/blood clotting issues like antiphospholipid antibodies and anti-cardiolipin antibodies. They do believe in this but if you've had recurrent implantation failure rather than recurrent miscarriage you'll probably have to pay for the testing, which costs around £700. I think the only clinics in london who do do the immunology stuff are the lister and ARGC, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 18 July 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - stimming for 2nd IVF EC on the 20th of July 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
siheilwli - 1st IVF ET 18th of July testing the 30th of July    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Mrsb2b - due to start 2nd IVF cycle 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July - 
Chrisx- Starting 2nd ISSI cycle 30th July 
Tracey&Chris -starting IVF August- 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept - 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF sept/Oct 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
loubeedood-  
Rafs - follow up booked after 1st IVF June 07 
Poogie - working on lowering FSH level to start IVF 
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June looking to have tx Barcelona 
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - 
fergali - going for follow up folling 1st IVF- 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07 

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Have packed MIL off to Brussels for the weekend to save our sanity   Looking forward to a break and off to a concert at Somerset House tonight. Where has the sun gone? Anyway have attempted to update the list. Please pm me if any changes  needed.

siheilwli and Caroline- good luck with the stimming and sending you lots of positive vibes    

loubeedood- thrilled for you hun. Amazing and you must be so excited. Have a happy and healthy 9 month wait    

FM- good to hear from you and glad your going for it again. Have  a fab holiday!!!

Tracey&Chris- welcome and good luck for this time round    

Hi to everyone I've missed but must go and buy a christening gift for the christening we are going to in the morning- another early start  

Will catch up will all soon and have a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just popping on to get us back on to the 1st page, and to wish EBW luck for tomorrow for her 13w scan.......GOOD LUCK EBW!!!

And to Cat for EC Today, GOOD LUCK CAT!!!

Hope everyone is ok and has had a lovely week-end.
Catch up later....

Pooks xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the best wishes, a quick me me post (sorry):
EC went well, they did manage to get to both ovaries, and had 8 eggs in total. I was so glad to hear it when I came round that I was just thanking everyone in blue overalls! (Reminding me of the drunken "I love you all" speech!!)  So, I'm off to catch up on some well earned sleep.

Hope you're all well.
Cat
xxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Cat, glad all went well and they managed to get to both your ovaries.......8 eggs great!

Hello to everyone else!

Chris x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Cat - Well done, that's fantastic news.  Hope you had a lovely well deserved sleep. I have PM'd you.   

EBW - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow's scan.  How did the appointment go with the Midwife? How time flys!

Chrisx - Thank you for you good luck wishes, won't be long before your wait is over, best of luck for your next cycle.  

Pooks - Hope your keeping well.

Julie - When will you be starting your next tx? hope it's not too long now.

Julie please can you update the hall of fame for me as I had my second scan today and all looks really good the follies, they are growing well and it looks like my camera shy ovary has dropped and chances are Mr L will be able to access it.  I have to inject for a further two days, then by the looks of it I should be having EC on Friday 20th, then I would presume ET on the following Monday, this cycle seems to have flown  - which is a good thing.

Hi to all those I forgot to mention, hope everything is going well wherever you are with tx etc.

Caroline xxx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Cat well done on your EC on Friday you must be so pleased!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Poogie x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Poogie - Thanks for the good wishes, how are you now, hope you're feeling better and more positive than last week. 
Caroline - good luck on the scan tomorrow. 
Chris X - How are you doing on the wait?
Pooks - What did you do on your 2WW, I'm thinking of trying to fill the time as much as poss so I don't sit thinking too much!
Julie-Anne - How was your concert?
Hello to everyone else

I phoned HH today, and we have 6 embies.
  

Going in for ET tomorrow, and then..... the w...a...i...t!

The last time I had the cyclogest I had really bad diarrhoea, so someone at the hospital suggested I could put the in the front after the ET, so I'll ask about that tomorrow. Sorry TMI, but has anyone else done this?

Any ideas on the 2ww, what have you done in the past - rest, bedrest, carry on as normal, pineapple juice, milk?  
Cat


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by. congrats sieheilwli on the embies.

hm the 2ww I was neurotic (ok still am).  I did drink the not from concentrate pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts though. Pint of semiskimmed milk a day. Pregnacare and DHA (veggie fish oil) as I dont get omega 3 from much I eat.  Total of 2l liquid intake a day.  Did very little round the house.....!!!

Hope everyone is ok


Julie-Anne....at the risk of tempting fate, as I have reached 3m pg today, I can tell you my EDD is 21 January 08.  Had my scan today and beanie was fine.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Sieheilwli- Well done that is a fab result     Good luck for et. the Thanks for asking the concert was awful- some old bloke singing and playing a gutair and the warm up act was better. He obviously had a big following of hippies and old people. Worse than going to a live Rolf Harris concert I'm sure!!!!! It was not who DH thought it was. One drop of rain fell on me and I said I was out of there    How to was £50 I suppose.

Caroline- I will update the hall of fame later and good luck for your scan  
pooks- how you are surviving 2ww
Chris- respond to you pm

sorry at work so will pop in for a proper update when MIL goes tomorrow      Can not wait!!!

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

siheilwli - hi, I asked about using the supps the front way and told not to for the first few days due to risk of infection from the EC but that after a few days it would be fine. From what I  can remember, apart from worrying, I took it fairly easy for the first week and just sort of 'pottered' for the second week of 2ww, obsessing about each and every real or imagined 'symptom'. Mostly I panicked madly due to quite painful af-type cramps which turned out to be implantation pain. From posts I have read, many people panick at these. Good luck!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no other personals.

I have another scan in 2 weeks (at 29 weeks) because my placenta is still too low. They are hoping it will move up otherwise it will be a c-section. I'm not too worried though, I'd rather it was noticed and booked rather than an emergency later on!!

Take care all

Emma


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

EBW, I'm so pleased that beanie is ok, you are due 4 days before me!!!! Have you told your family yet? 

Cat, Well done getting 6 embies   For my 2ww, i didn't work but didn't just stay at home either. I went out for lunch a few times with friends, went to see a couple of films, did some shopping, anything really to try and carry on as usual and not think about tx. Like EBW, i had a glass of pineapple juice, handful of brazil nuts, PG vits and omega 3, a glass of milk each day. On my first 2 cycles i stayed in bed all the time dwelling on it, so this time i decided to try and ignore it (untill it was unbareable in the last few days....EBW was a great help!!) GOOD LUCK HUN XX

Julie Anne, not on the 2ww but can tell you that my due date is 25th Jan 08. I know what you mean about MIL's!!!

Emma, It sounds like they are taking care of you, like you said, best they spot it now. I hope it moves up by the next scan.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ha pooks that means I can follow your ticker -4!!!!

As for being a great help I think that you must be getting me muddled with a sane person.

right better go and try and do some work I guess.


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all - we had dropped to the 2nd page, and we couldnt have that, so I thought I would pop in and say hello

Everything sounds really positive at the moment, good luck to all of you - so pleased that the scans are all going well, and hope that those on 2ww are not going too too mad mad mad

Had my 21 week scan today, bump is fine, and is a girl, which is a change for HH - finding it a bit hard to believe that the baby on the telly is actually in me, and not just a baby on the telly !

Other than that - MIL madness has landed here too - she cant believe that we are not going to redecorate for bump - ho hum

Take care all

R


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

RR - glad you've got a girl RR to even out the ratio of boys / girls here! I was starting to think that all these baby boys won't have any girlfriends! 

Had a really traumatic ET today, but in the end we had 2 good 4 cell embies put back, and now the long wait starts!  Thanks to everyone for their tips on the 2ww. I'm thinking of making a list of things I'd like to do (there's lots of films I'd like to see) and also I'd like a list of happy songs to listen to....  for example, 

Katrina & the Waves - Walking on Sunshine
Jo Lou Messina - I'm Alright


Any more suggestions?

Cat


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Cat - glad embies are now on board! now good luck for the 2ww     
sorry can't think of any songs.........

EBW1969 & Pooks you must both feel sooooo excited.......

RR - wow a little girl...... the boys will be happy!   

Julie-Anne thank you for the pm really helpful x

I am so looking forward to starting now.... it's like 12 days away   
My dh has booked for us to go away on Saturday to Cyprus for a week to really chill out before the treatment starts...... So the time will fly by.

Hello to everyone else, and have a good evening,

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

MIL + her mad partner on a train to Scotland   May sanity be restored. Gearing up to start when af arrives so towards the end of next week. Had so much going on that I have not had a chance to think about it. Went to three stage shows in the last 1.5 weeks, wicked, dancing in the streets and the extremely raunchy cabaret (lots of nakedness) not that I realised it when booking to go with the oldie's 

RR- so pleased your scan went well and you have a little girl on the way!!!! Good to see the odds being evened up!!!

Cat- sorry et was traumatic but glad you have tow lovely embies on board and sending you mega positive vibes for your 2ww    

chris- glad the info helped. Not long for you now and have a super fab holiday in the sun  

rachelb - thanks for your pm and hope you will come and join us on the hammersmith thread soon

Caroline- hope your surviving and good luck for Friday!

Hi to all the hammies I've missed hope your enjoying the sun while it lasts

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I've just updated our hall of Fame on page 9. So nice to see some pink bears     

Anyone due to start or updates etc let me know


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Cat - So sorry that you had such a bad time today, Congratulations for having your 2 embies on board where they belong. good luck for the  .

RR - Wow a baby girl, that's great news congratulations.

Julie - So, not long to go now.  Good Luck for this cycle.  
If I remember rightly you was a week ahead of me last time and I am about a week ahead of you this. 

We had a scan today and we are indeed ready for EC on Friday @ 7:00 
I have been told that   Carby would be doing it unlike last time when Mr Lavery had to as my ovaries were very difficult to access, things seem alot better this time round (Thank God) and who know's I may only need a local A this time instead of a general A and I may even be able to come home after the procedure? Keeping everything crossed that I am able to come home.

DP has just given me the late night injection, so I'm jab free tomorrow.  

Went to see Shrek 3 today, it was a laugh, I would recommend it. 

Take care all & thanks for all your good luck wishes.

Caroline xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all

Cat - I had a bizarre ET (3 trips to the loo - one after they had already put the "eclair tongs" as I call them in...they had to take them out and retry after another mini bladder empty...) Glad embies on board for you, sticky vibes coming your way.

Caroline- wishing you all the best for Friday hon.  Special vibes coming your way too.

RR wondering if you are starting a girl trend....I am not going to find out before if I can help it.

Nothing much to report here.  Except I am basically pretty fat.  No good trying to hide anything anymore...now I have had the 3m scan I am going to maybe buy some clothes that fit.

Hope all others are well.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys

Sorry to put a bit of a dampner on things but sadly I have miscarried.

Again we did it naturally and again I have miscarried at 6+ weeks.

We are both devasted but feel that having got pregnant again it is another step in the right direction and hopefully next time.....

Humpf

Lx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Loubedood hon I am sooo sooo sorry .

Nothing I can say.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Loubeedood,  I'm so so sorry for your loss.   I'm full of admiration for your courage in looking forward.
C
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

loubeedood - hun I am sorry to read your post and to hear you have gone through this again. You sound like you are putting a brave face on it but I know how devastating it is and am thinking of you hun    

Take care

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to read your news Lou, just awful. Best wishes to you and your DH
Helen


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

loubeedood - So sorry   to have read your sad news, I really don't have any wise words to offer but my thoughts are with both you & DH at this time.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Loubeedood, i'm so sorry to hear your sad news.

Pooks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- good luck for your EC tomorrow


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline- I guess you are ensconsced (sp) in HH by now.

Hope it all goes well for you xxx

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Loubeedood, I am so sorry. 

Caroline , have a stress free EC today! 

I have started to take the herb Agnus castus at the begining of this cycle. It has not been advised by anybody , but I heard so much about it ( some women who only managed to get pregnant after taking it, for a couple of months) that I had to try.
It regulates hormones, and extend or shortens cycles , and harmonise progesterone and oestrogens levels, and even apparently helps during 3 first months of pregnancy, although for that last statement, I would not take it unless agreed by GP and recommended for my individual case by a Herbalist.
Anyway, this is day one of my period today, after taking it for first part of cycle, I had a strong ovulation day 15  ( compared to day 11 or 12 or at best 13 sometimes) with a strong LH levels ( my digital smiley face of ovulation kit lasted 2 days!, and then miracle, I have my period on day 27 ( this has never happened to me since I stopped the pill 7 years ago). I had cycles of 23, 24 days before IVF and 21, 22 since IVF. The only thing is I still spot for a week before , and last 3 days it was strong spotting but my god what a difference. My period is also less painful ( it is now just painful instead of excruciating) . I have always ovulated , but if Ican regulate my periods, and get better hormone balance I think I can have a chance nat?
Still going for long prot in september unless I decide to wait until october, will see. 
Now I am thinking of going to see a herbalist to perfect my taking of the herb ( how much, how long and when) . I take the tincture as I heard it works better.
Does anybody know of a good herbalist in London? 

Hope everyone is doing OK,
Future Mummy


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Sorry I have switched off a little bit from the site to get my head around my nea life. I am glad to see you back futuremummy !

I have now started the divorce process and i am looking at doing IVF with a donor in Spain. Today I am in Valencia for my 1st appointment !! The weather is great and people are very nice.
This 1st appointment is to help me decide whether I want to go ahead or not with it. I would have liked some counselling but they don´t provide any here. However they have a very good success rate of 50% on IVF !
I am more reassured but don´t feel 100% comfortable with going with a donor.

Has anyone gone for a donor sperm being single or not and that could share with me their experience ?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Jo: how is the pregancy going on ?

Take care everyone and good luck !

Sara xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Sara

Great to hear from you. You sound more positive now you have a plan of action as it were.

I saw a post a while back about single women...and have found a link that may help you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96227.0

Hi FM sorry cant advise you on anything you are asking, nice to hear from you also though.

Caroline---waiting for news


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anybody know if HH has a policy on prescribing baby aspirin? I'm not going to self medicate, but am interested if anyone else has been told to take it.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Sarah, nice to hear from you! I, like EBW, was thinking of a FF thread for you. EBW, you were faster than me 
I think it is called " caling all single women" thread in the donor sperm/egg link. 
I am sorry to hear that the divorce proceedings are going ahead, but you seem to have moved on well and the fact you have a plan and projects is wonderful. You can PM me anytime  and we can converse in French? 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Cat

I asked them as I was on it for my last cycle (another clinic) and would have been for 13w.  That was their practice for everyone.

HH do not prescribe it it seems unless you have "blood issues".  I thought some clinics specifically prescribed it after mc but it seems not for HH

I was scared not to be taking it but dont know if it would have made any difference as I am now a lot further than I got when I was taking it....

How are you doing?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks EBW.  I'm twiddling my thumbs on the 2WW, but keep telling myself that this is the furthest I've ever been in any occasion, I've never had a missed AF, never even knew if I'd ever had an embryo before. 

So actually I'm feeling quite positive. It's good to know that the first few hurdles have been overcome. Crossing my fingers now that these embies sticks and implant successfully.

How are you and everyone else doing?
Cat


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, Thanks for all your good luck wishes, we have not long been back home, I'm feeling weary and am going to go to sleep for a while.  Anna Carby did my EC and she only managed to get to the right ovary and collected 3 good eggs she told DP, she said that she did not want to risk collecting from the left (I thought that I would be despondant at the 3, but I'm just grateful we have them , now just hope the fertilize and divide.    

Will chat more later after a few Zzzzzzzz's

Love Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done caroline, and enjoy a bit of sleep now if you can. 3 follies from one ovary is very good. At my last IVF I had 3 on the left and one super dupper juicy one on the right . Anna did not managed to get it and I had to do with my left ones only and was worried that they were not as good quality as right one. They all fertilised and all went in. Unfortinately mine did not implant but that has always be my big problem. 
If Anna did not insist on that ovary, it is because she did not want to damage anything and hurt you. I trust her 100% as she has the hands of a magician. She is very skilled and very nice. 
I have asked for her again as my left ovary is very high and difficult to reach ( mind you she reached it immediately last time and it was the so called normal right one that was playing hide and seek). 
I wish you the best for ET in 2 days 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good fert and dividing vibes winging your way Caroline..

I got 3 eggs altogether (one was rubbish to start though) and 2 fert and divided and were put back in!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Caroline,

Well done, that's great news, and it's better that they're careful than to have any damage done. Go 3 eggies & spermies.... GO!

Have a good rest,
Cat
x x x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Caroline, Well done on those eggs.....sending you lots of


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- fab result hun. Well done and mega positive vibes coming your way    

Julie xx


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

hi there,

wonder if any one can help - DH and I have our first appointment at the hammersmith on the 1st August - I'm really nervous   - as I don't know what to expect !

Will it just be an appointment to see if they will accept us, and they we have to wait for another appointment  - or will they brief us on IVF - or will they tell us when we can start the process 

I just don't know what they will say - can anyone tell me what happend on their first appointments please.

DH says I'm overreacting   and that I'm worrying over nothing !! - but I'm just so desperate to start IVF !! - can anyone undersand that?

Any info would be gratefully received.

thank you 

hugz 
doodlebug xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls,

Thank you for all your good luck / well done wishes, I think I will need some more if you have any please - we have got ET tomorrow & I'm just hoping and praying that our eggs have divided well and are of a good quality.          

This time tomorrow I will be on the   and do not want .

Sending      
to all of us that need it.

Cat - How is the   treating you?   

Julie - Have you any idea as to when you will be starting and are you all set.    

I will update you all on how our ET went, hope this time I can control my bladder  before the procedure unlike last time when I had to go and had to wait extra time.

Caroline xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Caroline- good luck for your et tomorrow     Hope you have some lovely a grade embies to give a good home to  

Welcome Doodlebug   - Sorry not sure if you are having a meeting with a consultant or a coordination.  I'm not sure if you are seeing a consultant under NHS or privately. If privately then he will review your notes and either give you a booking form for your IVF cycle and you can choose when to start or arrange further tests. IF NHS and your appointment is with a consultant then he will refer you for funding and your treatment will start when funding comes through. If you are having a coordination appointment then your cycle will start pretty quickly. Good luck and sorry if not much help  

siheilwli - hope your surviving the 2ww hun  

Hi to all the hammies and anyone lurking. Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

That monday feeling again having coffee at my desk, mind you I've been there since 8am, and right now I miss my bed . I believe the lack of sun this year is making me tired . Where on earth is that sun!
Hopefully when we go on hols next month in France we'll see it.

Julie Anne, my god not long before you start!   I am a bit worried about the long prot in september as dr Lavery told me it would be hard. As you have done both long and short, is it really bad the long one? will my hormones be everywhere? and is it really painful? headaches and so on? I just about survived the short one last time ( the stimms are fine , it is after) that as dr Lavery was really keeping saying "you must be aware of the side effects and women who have done short prot first find it hard", I am thinking why did I ask for a long one!  

Doodlebug, welcome to the mad house . As Julie Anne said it depends if it is a doc appointment or not and if NHS or not.
It also depends who refferred you to IVF. I was refferred by GP so by the time I had my doctor appointment NHS, the funding had been accepted and the date was already decided ( plus or minus one month), and I saw a consultant to decide what kind of treatment I would have. Then I had a coordination appointment with a nurse a month before I started treatment and all nurses are excellent at explaining everything and answer all questions ( and believe me I had a few!) and if it is the first time you may have a quick examination by a doc to check they can do EC and ET  the natural way ( i.e they can access your womb via the cervix. They put a speculum in and then a small tube to see how far it goes. It is not painful at all, and takes just 5 mns. all women have it and it never is a problem, or extremely rarely and if it is , they find another way to do the EC and ET. You are in good hands there. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Fm- Hope you had a good weekend. I found the long protocol very diffrent to the short one. The DR I did on the long protocol (brucerlin jabs) made me a bit more hormonal  (not too much) I had a lot of hot flushes and was very thirsty. Obviously the added number of jabs is a pain too but it was not too bad. When I started stimming I felt (this will sound weird) extremely fertile and very aware of it unlike I've ever felt in my life and not like when stimming on a short protocol. Another fellow FF'er and I both commented on it and we both felt like we extremely conscious of men around us    I know sounds mad!!! Anyway other than that as you know I had an over response with over 60 follicles and my cycle was abandoned but that's because it turns out I'm a high responder. 
You might find it has a similar response with you and you have more follicles than on a short protcol fingers crossed. I guess the obvious thing is it feels like your cycling much longer. Good luck      I should be starting stimming this week when af arrives so back on the horse. 

Have a good week all

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Julie - Great news that you'll be starting soon.  Good Luck.  

FM - Good Luck to you when you start.  

Cat - How have you been feeling, what have you been doing with yourself?

Doodlebug - Welcome to FF, there are so many people on here, you will be able to get so much advice / help on here.

It's been such a busy day today, feel's like Iv'e been on the go all day.  Had accu this morning then went straight to HH, was 1 from last to be seen out of about 5 / 6 couples, Dr Carby called us in and told us the results - we had 2 fertilize out of 3 and they are both 8 cells  and are very good she said.  Went to theatre but my bladder was'nt full enough so down I got and had to drink more.
After ET I had accu as well, it felt really great after as I was more relaxed than I was when I had it before ET.

Well the   commences .

Good luck all   

Love Caroline xxx

     ^fairydust


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- welldone and good luck for your 2ww


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Caroline, I'm so glad that ET went well, Good luck with the 2ww....        let us know how you get on and if its driving you   

Cat, How are you doing on the 2ww? 

Doudlebug, Welcome to HH.

Julie-Anne, Good luck with stiming this week.

Futuremummy, I felt more hormonal on the LP too, i did LP twice and SP for the last tx. I found that its ok if you drink loads and loads of water to reduce headaches and hot flushes but It does feel like you are cycling for much longer though. When do you go on your hols?

Hi to EBW and Miela and to everyone else.....

Pooks xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

been up and down here on the 2ww, one minute thinking I must be preg, next minute that af is definately on her way! But I have been filling the time. 
Went to see Harry Potter today - great.
Yesterday, went to Lakeland and DH saw this









which is a cherry and olive stoner... and he said - "hey that looks like what they put inside you for the egg transfer"!!!!!! 
Do you think we've been TTC for too long or what! 

Caroline, glad everything went well, wow 8 cells! That's fantastic news. Did you get a photo? 
Pooks - hi, how's the pregnancy going?
Julie-Anne - good luck starting this week.
Futuremummy - when do you start the long protocol?
Doodlebug - hi and welcome. My first appointment was with Mr Trew, found him lovely. Get all the questions you want asked answered - that's what they are there for, and from our experience (private referral) he made us feel as if he had all the time in the world. Because we had already gone through a lot of tests before, it didn't take us long to start on the antagonist / short protocol.

Big hi to everyone else,

Cat


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Caroline, this is great news! 8 cells !!! what a good result. You must relax now ( easy to say  ) you have done so well.  

Siheilwli: I start long prot in September . I may go and see Harry too ,my favorite was the first film. I wish you all the best with the rest of your 2ww 
Pooks, how are you doing? I am going on hols to lovely Brittany in 3 weeks .Please, please, let us have some sun! 

Julie Anne and Pooks, thanks for the info, regarding long protocole.

Hello to everybody else.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Caroline!!!  I too had 2/3 fertilize so hope thats a good omen for you!!!  I had the opposite problem to you with my bladder at ET...mine needed to be part emptied three times before they could carry on.

Cat- I always refer to the speculum (or whatever that metal monster is called) as eclair tongs.  

Good luck for stimming this week Julie-Anne

Welcome doodlebug- I too was seen by Mr Trew.  However, I had come from another clinic so my first appt was prob different than yours will be.  I will say this,  Mr T does explain things very well and is to the point with his information which I find very helpful.  (also he made a fab decision to send me in for surgery before this tx though I did wonder at the time!!!)

I am sure she wont mind but I heard from Miela yesterday and she is doing well if feeling the m/s.  Just thought I would let you know.

Pooks, great to hear from you too.

Have given up trying to hide my growing size now....I am starting to wear this bump with pride.....(14w yesterday!!!!!!!)


Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

EBW - Thanks for message. Congratulations on wearing your bump with pride (Lucky You) but you do deserve it. 

FM - Thanks for message. Yes I know Iv'e got to take it easy and I will and this time around I really am concentrating on keeping tummy warm, I'm a little incubator @ the moment. 

Cat - How is the   treating you?

Pooks - Thanks for message.  I will let you know how   I'm feeling in the next couple of days.

Julie - Thanks for message.  Good luck with stimming this week.  

Speak soon Guys, off for a nap & to keep tummy warm.

Love Caroline xxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

cat and wanabee - well done ! hope the 2ww isnt sending you too mad

EBW - 14weeks ? its gone so quickly ! I was very bumpy too early on, I think it might be related to the IVF  - our bodies are already in puffed up mode if that is the right term ! pooks  - hope all is good with you

Lou - I was so so sorry to read your news - hope you are doing OK

Sara - you are so brave and focused, its amazing - hope all is going well

futuremummy - 3 weeks hols ? So jealous !

Doodlebug - hello and welcome - its not half so intimidating once you have had that first meeting, and tehy are all lovely - good luck

Sorry for anyone I have missed - I have the brain of a very very small haddock at the moment

I have been signed off by my consultant to work one day a week from home ( weds) due to my commute and history - its really strange, obviously its wonderful to have that space and time to do some extra sleep, but my office are making it really uncomfortable for me - lots of snidey comments about "having a day off" and they always say "working" from home with sort of quotation marks around it - agghhhh!! so frustrating - I am so tempted to a) walk out ( not a wise solution) or b) ask to see photos of their kids, and if they are under 6 make some comment about " yep, that would be the age my Ist Misacarriage would now be " - not that they would care of course !

Sorry, moan over - and I spose I shouldnt be reading FF on a "work" day !!!

Hope all goes well for you all

R


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

I'm on my 2nd day of spotting (gradually getting heavier)   Looks like the witch is just about here.  I'll be back later to do some personals, I'm just really down at the moment, hope you understand.

Cat
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thinking of you cat and hoping its still going to be ok.       

A few ladies on here have had that (and worse) so please dont give up yet xxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh cat - many hugs - hope things go better

R


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Cat , like EBW said, many ladies have had that so please don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,
RR, nearly 3 weeks on hols , yes it works well with the bank holiday at the end of August. I feel I need some fresh air good seafood and some sun ( please) before starting my most difficult treatment to date: a long prot in sept. 
Looks like South brittany gets 2 or 3 extra degrees compared to london, so hopefully it will be warm. Otherwise I will just have to play chess with DH at the terasse of a French cafe. I will probably put not needed extra weight on, as I can't resist French food especially when it is cooked for you.I have hired bikes though.

Cat, the dreaded spotting. I never know what to make of it. Some say that it is normal and should happen when implantation happens ( and it often does) others say they had spot free pregnancy. I usually freak out when I start spotting but nevertheless many, many ( if not most ) women who are pregnant on FF have had some spotting at implantation, and others have had spotting during their entire pregnancy. So I have promised myself to try ( and I say try) not to take spotting into account at my next treatment. ( I will probably be posting like mad to take my mind of it   . It definetely is not over yet sweetie as the other girls say, but it is hard to wait , I know, so I am sending you lots of  and bubbles. 

Caroline , how is the incubator going? 

Best wishes to everybody else,
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hang in there Cat, bleeding isnt always the end. If it helps to hear positive stories I was a terrible bleeder. Its horrendous in limbo land, my heart goes out to you.
 Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quickie. Started stimming today jab fine but had a serious headache all day   

Hope everyone is doing well. FM have a fab holiday, siheilwli  and Caroline sending you both mega positive vibes    . Hope everyone is have a good if soggy week  

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Gosh very quiet here. Everyone must be avoiding the monsoon season and headed on holiday for some Sun  Latest version any amendments let me know:  If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 30th July 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Chrisx- DR for 2nd ISSI cycle started 30th July 
sarah2007- Stimming for 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- started 30th July 
Julie-Anne - Stimming for 3rd IVF cycle day 7 scan 1st Aug 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - 2nd IVF testing 3rd Aug    
siheilwli - 1st IVF ET 18th of July testing the 30th of July    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Mrsb2b - due to start 2nd IVF cycle 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July? - 
Poogie - Start IVF on the 15th of August 
Tracey&Chris -starting IVF August- 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept - 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF sept/Oct  
fergali - Consultation 28th Aug looking to start 2nd (short protcol) IVF Sep  
Doodlebug - consultation 1st Aug for ICSI 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
loubeedood-  
Rafs - follow up booked after 1st IVF June 07 
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June looking to have tx Barcelona 
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07 

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Julie-Anne

i'm lurking! will be starting my 2nd ivf in early Sept (short protocol) 

Yes very quiet on here at the moment - hope everyone is OK

Fergali


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

siheilwli - I know you've been spotting hun but wanted to send you lots of positive vibes for testing tomorrow     I'm thinking of you and will be at HH in the morning too having a scan. Good luck!

Fergali- nice to see I'm not the only one not on holiday   Will update your tx on the list and goodluck! 

Also the other threat I post on (London Girls TTC) are having a meet in central London Tuesday evening. Most of us have not met before. If anyone's interested in comming then let me know or pop over to the ttc London thread on the locations board. I know two fellow hammies are comming already, Wannabemum07 (Caroline) and siheilwli so the more the merrier.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
It's been ages sinced I last posted. I've been trying very hard to get on with things and not focus too much on my next cycle. I have been dropping in from time to time and I've been thinking about you all.
Congratulations to all those who have had good news. Amazing to hear you have a bump EBW! Enjoy every moment of it. 
AF arrived for me this morning so I'm back on the rollercoaster tomorrow... I'm on the short protocol this time (was on long last time) and ICSI (another first). Looks like I'm a few days behind you Julie, we can crack up together on the 2ww...
Lots of luck to you current 2ww'ers. Try not to worry about your spotting Cat, there are lots of stories out there of women who bled heavily but went on to have healthy pregnancies. Stay positive and good luck for your test!
x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All
I've been lurking a bit - been wishing you all well       (and feeling hopeful and then very sad for Loubedood  )


We are thinking of doing round two of IVF - and have an appointment with MrL on 28th Aug - we will be private - does anyone know how soon after the appointment we can start at HH (immediately(next cycle) or will there be a private waiting list??)

Thanks and best wishes

Olly x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Sarah and Olly,

Sarah- glad to see I will have a cycle buddy to go round the bend with   I'm day four of stimms and have a scan tomorrow earlier than most because of my pco I'm a high responder so need watching. Good luck and I will update you onto the list. Good luck!!!   

Olly- good luck for your consultation. From my exp going privately you can cycle when every you want with no waiting list as long as its been three months since your last fresh cycle and you have all the tests up to date such as HIV and the boys need to do another swim test. You might be asked to do an investigative scan before starting that thats it. I suggest that as soon as you get your booking for book your coordination as that can take a while. If you are doing exactly the same protocol as last time you can ask to do a telephone coordination which is very quick and either post or drop the paperwork off. I did a phone coordination this time round. - Goodluck


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Julie-Ann  - and good luck with the scan!

Is 3 months counted from the test date or start date of the last fresh cycle?

Thanks again
Ox


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Cat - I will be thinking of you tomorrow on your test day & hoping you get a   result.

Julie - Well done on getting to this stage so quick and good luck with your first scan.

Sarah2007 - Good luck for this cycle  

Olly - Good luck with your appointment with Mr Lavery 

fergali - Good Luck for your next cycle, not too long too go.  

JJ1 - How is my cycle buddy today? hope your well.  

Sorry to those I've forgotten to mention but Best Wishes to all 

Julie, Sorry to be a pain only I just noticed that you have me down as testing on 4th August, it is actualy 3rd August.  Please will you alter this for me.  Thanks Hun. x

 is SOooooooo B----y hard , don't know if I'm coming or going?       ^noAF2

Love Caroline xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popping on to say I've got everything crossed for *Cat* for testing tomorrow       

*Caroline*, sending you        for your 2ww

Hi to everyone else.....


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Cat- Good luck for today hun!!!!    

Thanks for the goodwishes. At work so quick post. Day five scan went OK. 11 follicles between 10mm-14mm and 29 less than 10 mm so the usual pco response. Next scan Wednesday but my feeling is I might have ec on Monday going on my past experience.   

Have a good week

Julie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Cat - Thinking of you today.     

Julie - Wow, you are a high responder arn't you. Good Luck.   

Speak later

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all, 
Quick one to wish good luck to Cat  and Julie , well done on the scan result. Look like a lot of good follies , as 10-14 mm on day 5 is very good!  
Future Mummy


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Not been on the boards for a while since my last IVF failure.

  - just returned from sunny spain.  I went for my first consultation at the Barcelona IVI Clinic.

Firsly I really like their attitude and they have encouraged me to try with my own eggs.  They said that my hormanal levels are good but because I am a poor responder there is no need to up injection levels - they suggest lowering the dose and not overworking the ovaries if I am only going to produce not much eggs and egg quality would be better as a result (Interesting!).

On the not so good note, I need to remove my last remaining fallopian tube because it has been inflamed since my last ectopic and the tube is filled with water (they couldn't even see my left ovary when scanning me).  On my last last EC the hospital didn't even want to go there and just stuck with the right ovary.
This could have resulted in my embryo's not sticking if fluid was leaking into my uterus wich is toxic.  Now the funny thing is that Hammersmith Hospital here told me the same thing but they suggested I give IVF two go's and if no success then have this operation.

So maybe I have been wasting precious time trying IVF when it was never going to work?  Anyway I'm a bit gutted because I wanted to use the summer months to have another go at IVF but the spanish clinic tells me I would be wasting money and that to have the operation first.  God I hate operations but now that this could me my chance to conceive.  I don't know how long this is going to take - trying to sort it all out now.

Anyway that is my news -  

Hello to those I have not spoken to for a while 

Much Love

Odettexxxxxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Julie, I'm impressed by all your follies. I only just made it to six half decent ones last time... I'll be in for my first scan next Monday (day 8 of stimming) so I'll be sending positive vibes across the waiting room if you're in having your EC.
Olly, Mr Trew told me to wait for three full cycles after my HCG returned to 0 before trying again. I'm just starting again now on the 4th AF following my negative.
Odette, so sorry to hear you need an op. It is great though that Barcelona are being so positive re using your own eggs. I've heard good things about them.
Good luck for your test result Cat, I have everything crossed for you.
x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Cat good luck for today thinking of you. x

I had my day 2 bloods again (third month) on Thursday last week and finally thank goodness my FSH levels are back to 9 and I can start my treatment on 15 August.  Am so pleased and so relieved the strain of waiting was horrendous for both DH and myself.  So Julie can you change the Hall of Fame list for me at last! Thank you.

Good luck to everyone else.

Poogie xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Cat, good luck today thinking of you x

Julie, glad you have started,wow seems like some good follies, how you feeling?

Poogie, that is really really good news are will you be on the short or long protocol?

Sarah2007, good luck with for this cycle   

I am back from holiday feeling really chilled out...... it was so hot and lovely just to be doing nothing for a whole week... but back to work today....ehhhhhhh   

I started my injections today, long protocol, all the feelings from last time came flooding back this morning..... but it went ok.  I am really excited about starting again but feel quite nervous!

Hello to everyone else and good luck!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

hi Guys,

Thanks for the good wishes. Ovaries are as always sore and crampy. I know it seems a lot of follicles but my experience is so far that many of them are small and empty due to pco. I'm just glugging water and hoping things clam down as given my 1st cycle was abandoned due to over responding (over 60 follicles) I find this number is freaking me out! My fingers are crossed the number does not go up on Wednesday but the lead one have just got bigger   . This is on a 100 of puregon so there is not much lower I can go. Staying positive    

chrisx- well done on starting . I will update the hall of fame.

poogie- that is fab news for you. You must be so excited  

sarah- thank and good luck for your stimming and scan on Monday  

odette- you sound like you've had a nice holiday. Barcelona sounds good and I know the op is a pain but worth it if it makes the difference. Good luck!!!

FM-thanks for the good wishes and enjoy your hol's. I'm off to see Daniel tomorrow. Do you still see him? 

Caroline- thanks hun. Thinking of you for the 3rd- hope your surviving the 2ww and looking forward to seeing you and cat tomorrow at LG's meet  

Cat- thinking of you sweetie

Hi to everyone I've missed and those lurking too. 

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, my god you are getting such a good response on 100! despite the PCO problem which is always a worry. I, on the other end don't produce much with 300 and will now be on 450. However been told by dr Lavery that in Israel they do 600 quite easily  
I am seeing Daniel Eliott from time to time and will probably go back for an IVF treatment with him. He is very good. He has given me some herbs in the past but I don't think the results I am now getting are due to it but to my favorite agnus castus. I am ovulating tomorrow day 13 so my cycle is definetely getting better. Apparently it helps women with fibroids too and PCOs ( not to be taken during treatment though). I am starting to believe this is a wonder herb. I can't believe that for the first time in my life I had nearly pain free periods ( just one day of strong pain)! and I hope this month the spotting is less and it is also a good length cycle. 
You are going to have ET before you know it Julie!   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hall of fame updated- any changes let me know  

FM- 600 OMG- my ovaries would probably explode     As I am going to have a positive outcome (positive thinking) I will not need t try this agnus castus. But in the event it becomes an option expect me to be picking your brains. I'm so pleased you are have a positive experience of is and its making such a big difference to your cycle. 

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, as we had feared, and knew, a BFN for us this time    My bleeding got worse and heavier and I knew it was all over, but still had to get tested. By the time they called me back I knew what the message would be... so I've got 3 months to lose some weight now!

I will be back for personals, but thanks to everyone for their best wishes.

Cat
xxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Cat, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and DH.

Pooks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh cat I'm so sorry hun     Thinking of you and hope you take it easy. See you tomorrow for the meet, Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the meet, and will be enjoying and savouring a glass of vino.  I'm actually feeling very positive today, after a day crying in bed yesterday! Onwards and Upwards girls, NEVER DEFEATED!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Cat, I am sorry about your BFN.  

Julie, of course you won't need the agnus castus! As for me I am secretely hoping I won't need the LP if I get good progresss like this, but I would have to do another 2 cycles before getting all the benefits and I am not sure I can wait that long to start treatment. My biological clock is ticking louder than ever. We'll see. 

I am also secretely watching big brother for the first time really in the past week and I am getting addicted to it. How sad. I don't even have the 2ww excuse! 
I blame it on the lack of sun and the extra rain.  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cat I am so sorry, thinking of you


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Morning Girls!


Minxy - Can you put me down for appt on the 15th Aug (follow up).

Cat - am so sorry about your recent result  you need some time out - be kind to yourself.  

Julie-Anne - Wishing you all the best  on your tx and thanks for your good wishes.

Futuremummy - How are you doing?  I too have seen Daniel Eliot (last May).
His work gave me a triple layer but unfortunalty the embies just didn't want to stay for tea! 

Sarah2007 - What a lovely cute dog you have! Tell me, what good things have you heard about the clinic in Barcelona?  Do you know anyone who has gone there?

Going out with my nieces this afternoon to see Hairspray.
What  a lovely day! Sun is out.

odettexx

ps 2 more days that i'm going to be in my thirties (YIKES!)  I'm hitting 40 on the 2nd of Aug.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

sorry to hear your news Cat. Know exactly how you are feeling, try to take some time for yourself.

Fergali


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

Cat I am so sorry for your news.  Take care. xx

Odette - Happy birthday for 2nd August and hope you are having a big party or night out!!  Mine seems to be getting closer too next March!!!! I don't know about you but I can't believe I will be 40 next year and my DH is 40 this year!

Hi to everyone else and enjoy the sun hopefully its here to stay for a while!

Poogie   xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Cat, so sorry to hear your news take care of yourself x

Julie-Anne thanks for updating the hall of fame!

Luv Chris x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Poogie

Actually I am having a quiet birthday and going out with a pregnant couple -how ironic!- but they are our closest friends
I don't really want to have a big do especially when I have so many other things to think about in regards to IVF - I'll have a big one for my 5oth, when I will have my children with me (whether mine or adopted).

I too have an appointment at the Hammersmith on the 15th Aug - 

Good luck on your cycle! 

odettex


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hello girls,
is this summer I see approaching? 
Having nurse 15mn coordination  appointment on 2nd! Don't feel like going but need to get the info about LP . Can't remember girls but do we have to pay at this appointment or can I wait until I start treatment. Should I ever manage to get pregnant nat after paying , theykeep a certain sum don't they? 
I could have waited another month for appt but only time really when both DH and I can make it in the middle ofthe day without having to take half a day off, as it is quiet at work  for both of us. Pitty they don't do the appointments in early mornings though. 
Have a good day all!
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

odette said:


> Minxy - Can you put me down for appt on the 15th Aug (follow up).


 ? Sorry, I don't keep the lists updated, I'm afraid that's down to you ladies to look after.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Just call me minxy  . Sorted the updates. Anyone else want to take over for a while then let me know  Latest version any amendments let me know:  If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 31st July 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Chrisx- DR for 2nd ISSI cycle started 30th July 
sarah2007- Stimming for 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- started 30th July 
Julie-Anne - Stimming for 3rd IVF cycle day 7 scan 3rd Aug 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - 2nd IVF testing 3rd Aug    

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Mrsb2b - due to start 2nd IVF cycle 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July? - 
Poogie - Start IVF on the 15th of August 
Tracey&Chris -starting IVF August- 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Future Mummy - Starting 3rd IVF cycle (long) sept coordination 2nd Aug- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - going for 2nd IVF sept/Oct  
fergali - Consultation 28th Aug looking to start 2nd (short protcol) IVF Sep  
Doodlebug - consultation 1st Aug for ICSI 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
siheilwli - following up after 1st IVF July  
loubeedood-  
Rafs - follow up booked after 1st IVF June 07 
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June looking to have tx Barcelona Appointment at HH 15th Aug 
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow up booked 17th July 1st IVF May/June - 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Almay (katie)- review after 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw June 07 

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF EDD is 25 January 08. 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May EDD is 21 January 08. 
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07   
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Ants2 - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Hammersmith Ladies 

I haven't posted here for a while and i hope you don't mind me popping in to ask a quick question ? 

i have had 3 IVf treatments at the Hammersmith one of them being frozen all bpn (unfortunately). I would like to ask if anyone has, or if the Hammersmith offer the NKC blood testing ? 
I am feeling it's maybe time to try another clinic but DH fells maybe we should stick with the Hammersmith as they know us and the protocol suited to us as individuals and it would seen we have been unlucky through nature not through any thing the Hammersmith has done if that makes sense. 
I would really like to have the blood test for reassurance and to ensure we are not just wasting money.

Any advise would be gratefully received 

Thanks 
Pudge
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Pudge,

Sorry I don't know but I've not heard of anyone doing it there. The  consultants have an office for private patients on Harley Street so maybe they do a bit more form there. Let us know what you decide to do and good luck!

Caroline- Hope your surviving the awful wait. Only 2 days to go so sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP           

My day 7 scan today went well and I have 20 follicles between 10mm - 16mm and 22 under 10 mm which I really hope will stay small cause its just greedy and E2 levels OK at the moment. Dr called and said looking like possible EC on Monday but scan and blood test on Friday, staying positive      

Hope everyone is well and the mummies to be, are surviving the heat ,

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Pudge

Just wanted to come back to you re: your query.

We asked Mr Trew the very same thing and we were told no HH do not do the testing and he really didn't see a lot of point in it. For our own peace of mind we were quite adamant we wanted to go ahead so we did in March of this year. We took the recommendation of Daniel Elliot and went to see Mr ******* @ The Miscarriage Clinic on Harley St. and he was fabulous. He wasn't cheap (although much cheaper than a cycle of IVF) but in our opinion, well worth it. He tested for everything and scanned me and although nothing came up we felt that box was now ticked and now we can move on.

I am going through another miscarriage at the moment and I know without that testing I would probably wonder if there was an implantation issue, etc but I know there is not. It is sadly just one of those things.

A lady I worked with had 2 failed ICSI's, had the tests done found there was an issue so took the relevant medication and was pregnant within 3 months. Her beautiful baby daughter is now 3 months old.

Best of luck to you and let me know if there is anything else you need to know about it.

Good Luck!

Lou
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I love this weather. Not too hot but warm enough. 

Pudge,sorry about your negative results. I asked Dr Lavery about the NK cells testing too and he said like dr Trew, they don't do it, don't recognise it and it would be money wasted ( he usually speaks his mind  . 
The  clinic ARGC does it. However if you do the test and it shows some problem , the treatment is controversial. They inject you with many things including some human stuff that is in the blood . This stuff for example has not been tested for CJD, as there is no test available. there are no studies yet as far as long term side effects of the treatment for mother and babies.... So you have to know all the details maybe first. I decided that even if there was a NKCell problem, contrary to what they say at HH, I would not want the treatment.But it is confusing that all those docs who are all supposed to be knowledgeable have such different opinions. I wish more study was done regarding the NK cells.

Julie, looks like your small  follies are behaving and the larger ones are getting very juicy , that's excellent.  

I am just at ovulation time and things are busy with DH  . 
Anyway, I feel better feeling my cycle is better and my body feels better, and my hormones are not everywhere anymore, at least not the one making me a bit depressed or giving me PMS. I just feel very horny all the time. I read somewhere that agnus castus mimic a small increase in testosterone as well as balancing the other hormones. Told DH and he said that I should therefore understand men better  especially when they look at beautiful and sexy women in the street, not that he would ever look!  . I have found myself looking at men in the street ( only the sexy ones though ), and this is not me usually, at least not in such a way. Hopefully nobody notices   

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- Sound like the wonder herb is doing it thing.  Glad to hear its just the cute one's   When the ugly one's start to look good time to knock it on the head I think    

Cat- really great to meet last night at the London girls meet   Thanks so much for your offer to help with keeping the hh hall of fame up to date. I will forward the details and am sure you will do a better job than I manage most of the time  

Hope everyone's really well

Julie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

[fly]*Happy 40th Birthday Odette - Have a fab day !!!!! *     [/fly]


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Happy 40th Birthday Odette *

Have a great day! May all your dreams come true!


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

​HAPPY BIRTHDAY ODETTE - HAVE A LOVELY DAY. xx

Poogie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Odette!

Hope everyone's doing well.

Julie, I'll do my best to help you with the hall of fame - I'm sure everyone here would agree that you're doing a fantastic job with it. 

Lou, how expensive is *******? I'm so sorry you are going through this m/c 

Pudge - I've got 4 frosties after this IVF, what kind of protocol did you go through for FET? I haven't really looked into this at all.

  to everyone I haven't mentioned.

*Any advice out there for a follow up meeting after a BFN? * 
I was thinking about asking what they would do different next time. I too am quite worried about immune issues, and would like to ask if Mr Trew considers this at all a factor, and whether they might consider steroids, heparin etc for our next IVF. The other thing I'd like them to do different is to give me gestone instead of cyclogest - I've had cyclogest twice now, and it doesn't postpone my AF by even a day, and it often feels like my body doesn't really react to it.

Also - is the cycle after IVF usually a normal one, or has anyone had twinges / longer cycles? At the moment I can feel my poor ovaries groaning, probably recovering after all the drugs last cycle!

Cat
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

siheilwli said:


> *Any advice out there for a follow up meeting after a BFN? *
> I was thinking about asking what they would do different next time. I too am quite worried about immune issues, and would like to ask if Mr Trew considers this at all a factor, and whether they might consider steroids, heparin etc for our next IVF. The other thing I'd like them to do different is to give me gestone instead of cyclogest - I've had cyclogest twice now, and it doesn't postpone my AF by even a day, and it often feels like my body doesn't really react to it.
> 
> Also - is the cycle after IVF usually a normal one, or has anyone had twinges / longer cycles? At the moment I can feel my poor ovaries groaning, probably recovering after all the drugs last cycle!
> ...


Hi

Sorry to read of your BFN. 

There is a sticky thread towards the top of the ICSI board with suggested questions for your follow up consultation.

Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

The cycle following IVF can vary...some women may find their bodies/hormone levels/cycles go back to normal quite quickly whereas some may find that AF is delayed, no natural ovulation etc...we're all different after all. I've been quite lucky in that my cycles have gone back to normal pretty much straight away following IVFs...think AF was late by about 2 days or something and I definitely ovulated straight away as had all the symptoms and then progesterone blood test confirmed. The pains you're feeling now could well be just where your ovaries are shrinking back...they can swell a bit with all those growing follies and hormones.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, I'll check that thread out.
Cat
xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes.  

Having a wonderful day 

First got up and found about 10 - 15 cards all over the house, including the boghole and fridge with birthday wishes from my hubby - they ranged form Telly savelas saying "who loves ya baby!" to muhammad ali saying "you're the greatest" (there was one with Bob Marley saying Eveythings gonna be alright! - which is what my hubby always tells me).  God I got  a shock when I opened the fridge and found a card with an ostrich wishing me a Happy Birthday and the loo had a card with Fidel Castro shouting out "Cuba wishes you a happy birthday", monkeys, horses you name it. were all wishng me a happy day.  I was just laughing so much and had tears in my eyes.

Then we both went for breakfast with my mum at a nice coffee place and I received my presents. 
I got a real diamond necklace from my hubby and  earrings and some money to buy myself something nice ie dress from my mum. I felt spoiled rotten.

Then hubby and I went for a light lunch in Upper street and tonight we are going to the exclusive Shoreditch House Club where we are meeting some friends - rooftop pool with barbecue area with fab restaurant and lounge areas to relax.

Of course this is a one off - I never bloody go out but today is an exception as it's my 40th   .  My hubby says you can still say your 39 and 12 months if you don't want to say youre 40! Bless him!

The best present I had today was being with him cause he's 'the best'.  

Much Love to you all  

Odette xx

Tomorrow I'll be off Cloud 9, but as of now the, night is still young!  
Thanks for all your good wishes once again - It really did chuff me!  :


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Odette,

What a gem of a hubbie your have there   Reading your post I was like oh how sweet. You enjoy your evening and night out at the club   

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow... how romantic Odette! That's lovely.  
Cat
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette, 
this sound like a wonderful day you are having and I like the creativity of your DH. Have a wonderful evening!
Future Mummy


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Odette

Sounds you like you had a fab day and that your DH made it really special for you.  Hope you had a great evening too, the Shoreditch House Club sounds fab especially with this weather we are having at long last!

Have a great weekend every - I think its going to be 28degrees on Sunday!!

Poogie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline thinking of you today hope its good news


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Caroline - crossing everything for you today.  

Cat
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- sending you mega positive vibes for today     Was looking out for you at HH this am but didn't see you. Hope its a BFP 

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Julie - how was your scan this morning?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Cat- Thanks for asking after me. Scan was fine but had to go for a pee as she said she could not see so well (   ). It was the Greek women Dr. I find it hard to warm to a her and her scans alway hurt unlike the others who do them. She comes across as very disinterested but I'm not sure if that is her or a cultural thing. I'm SO hoping it will not be her for ec but not sure how much choice you get.  The Dr will call later to let me know if ec Monday or Tuesday and  a lot of follicles still from 15mm -21 and a lot of smaller one too.

Hope your well. Can you pm your email address for the list as I've mislayed the paper I wrote it on,

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Julie - glad scan was ok, keep those follies growing steadily! I know what you mean with with the Greek Dr.

Fergali


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Julie - I'll pm you my email address. Great about your follies sounds as if they're doing fine!    
Fergali - I totally agree about that Dr - I feel she's always negative, even if the news is good or ok. I always felt as if she'd told us it's all doomed!!!!

Apparently my DH has bought us nice wine for tonight, and we're going to demolish it, possibly along with other bottles! I feel the need to completely let go this weekend! Better stock up on the hangover cures!

Cat
xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Odette - Happy Belated 40th Birthday, my turn next year.  I noticed on your post that you was going to Upper Street, do you live near to there? only I live in Islington.  

Julie - I agree with what you said about the Greek Dr, she always seems so distant, but I had loads of questions for her the last time I saw her and she had to answer them, I bet she was really ****** off with me.  Well done all your many follies hope they keep at a steady size & lots of luck for EC.    

Cat & Julie thanks for PM.  

Love Caroline


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Caroline, lots of   to you.
Julie, glad all went well. 
I have gone to HH so often I think that I had ultrasound and explanations with everysingle one doctor!. The greek woman is actually very nice but always sad. So she can come across a bit cold. But once I was worried about my side effects and she went to get the consultant and reassured me and asked me at my next visit how I was feeling when she saw me waiting for a blood test The one I dislike a lot is the indian woman. She did one ultrasound ( and the mock ec first time I went for coordination) and she really hurt me. But most of all she is so rude, she has no patience, is not happy to answer questions and look at you like you are not much as you are not a doc. 
DH thinks the same. She really does not seem like a nice person. I like all of the others ( some I really like such as  anna, the one who does difficult EC ( such as mine)) and I like the nurses too especially Carl who, when he saw me on thursday came to see me and asked how everything went and gave me a cuddle. He is such a sweetie.I also like the nurse from the philippines, Josephine .They have made a big difference when I was having ec and et and my heavy bleeding and I had to stay monitored all day at the hospital as they thought it might be ectopic. I felt like royaltie!
The blonde young  nurse is not so nice though. She again has no patience and is a bit stupid. She is the one who refused to prime my pen the first time it was used, ( I wasthere for a blood test so I had my injections done by the nurse too as easier) and when I asked other nurses they said itwas a mistake. She does not show any warmth, and god knows if we need girls when we arethere , waiting for news!
Now it is the week end and it is nice outside so I will probably dine out somewhere with DH. I am quite tired actually. Soon I am off on hols, soooooo needed. have a nice week end all. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the good wishes. EC definitely Monday. Apparently very busy there so not going in until 10.30am. 
Can't remember from last time but on the day you do the late night injection do you usually do a stimming jab in the morning? I'm not but could not remember if I did last time or not.

Sorry didn't mean to come down on the Greek Dr. She scanned me when I had the early mc last time and told me it was gone but is just Very matter of fact. With so many follicle's even the small useless ones I'm sore anyway so I'm sure she did her best when scanning. FM- funny what you said about the Indian Dr as I  know she can seem busy but I find her quite nice. She did my et last time and was very nice to me when I had the early mc. I'm always amazed she can wear such high heels and be on her feet all day. It would kill me  
I've never met Anna Carby but spoken to her on the phone. She sounds lovely.

Cat- sent the list hun.

Caroline sending mega positive vibes for a doubling Beta    

Hi to all I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Caroline      thinking of you.

wannabemum07 - Thanks for your good wishes - I live in in upper Holloway, which area in Islington do you live at?

Question to all you ladies - what was your average waiting time after a failed IVF cycle?  It would be good to know (mine was 3 months).  

odettex


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi odette, I live between Holloway & Caledonian Road, bet wev'e met whilst strolling around Holloway doing our shopping  
In answer to your question on how long can you have tx after a failed cycle, I was advised 3 months.

Thanks for your wishes.

Does anyone know of anyone on FF who has had the same weak positive result that I have had?   feel like I'm in Limbo...

Julie - I like the Indian Dr also and like you say how the hell can she walk & stand round in those heels all day? Hoping my Beta doubles also, thanks for wishes    sending good luck wishes back to you 2.   , your cycle seems to have flown..

Best wishes all for a great weekend, well Mr Sunshine has come back so I'm sure it will be nice.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Dont have long as I have to go to bed soon (getting up 5.30 tomorrow to go to cornwall for 24hours...!!!)

Julie Anne good luck for Monday.  I am pretty sure I did an injection the morning of my ovritrelle....but it will depend if you are overstimulating or your follies are ok as they are I guess...my few needed all the help they could get I suppose...

I think I know the Dr you are all talking about, quite aloof actually and the only one I think that made me feel like I was on a production line.  

Belated birthday wishes odette...My first cycle was an october and I waited til april.  My next after the april one was sept.  My mmc was in nov and (having had to have ERPC and hysteroscopy) this cycle was April though Mr T said I could have started tx a week after the hysto in March.

Caroline, have already pmd you and hope someone gets back to you soon on the slow starting levels.  I know I have read of some on here somewhere...!!!

Have a good weekend people xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

hmmm Drs!! I think I know the Dr you mean (the greek one), if it is the same one I found her quite good and she did my mock et too and it was completely painless - I didn't even realise she'd done it!! As for the Indian one, I actually liked her too. Alun attempted to do my et but made a real pigs ear of it, couldn't find the hole in my cervix and it HURT!!!! But then the indian lady came along and did it 'just like that' with no pain, although she did seem a bit busy and didn't want to hang around answering questions. I must admit, I did always mention that I'm a nurse and maybe that helped?? Unfortunately I never met Anna and didn't realise that she worked there. If I had I would have liked to have had her as I worked with her husband at Harefield Hospital and have heard only good things about her.

Good luck to all cycling and about to ec,et or on 2ww.

Emma


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

wannabeamum07 - we're practically next door to each other - 
sorry didn't make myself clear, I meant how long did you have to wait for follow up appointment with dr after failed cycle.

EBW1969 - nice to hear from you - thank for your wishes - how long did you have to wait until your follow up appointment with Mr Trew (under Mr Trew myself).  What is ERPC?  I have to have a hydro before my next ivf attempt.


simleylogo - I've had Anna Carby attend to me and my husband ans i thought she was very professional.

odettex


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Julie, the indian lady doc I mentionned is not the one with high heels . That one who is very pretty ( beautiful eyes) is very good and professional and smart! No,no it is the other one, older who never smiles!( I think I saw her wearing red shoes at times).
Anna by the way loves high heels too. And she walks so fast , I am amazed she does not fall. 
There is a greek male doc too who is quite handsome and nice and answers all questions, but my favorite one would have to be dr Talmor. He is so funny! and nice!
The embryologists are all very nice too , I don't know what you all think, and answer all the questions I have. I spoke to Yvonne last Thursday and she was so helpful. She also said that she has noticed some women who have many fresh IVF cycle ( she mentionned 7 cycles) and all BFN then get a frozen cycle and bang, pregnant. She seemd to think it was not just chance, but maybe some bodies can't take all the drugs and implantation at the same time and therefore when the frosties put in, they have less problem implanting. No proof, but something apparently they have noticed. So it comforted me as if the next IVF may be the last one, I can still try a frozen cycle.  They are also excellent at frozen cycles , I heard.
Have a nice week end all, Let's hope the weather behaves 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie, forgot to say , regarding stimming jab on day of Ovitrelle , this was my big question last time. The doc I had seen in morning said no need, but then the ultrasound sonographer was adamant I should so I got so nervous about doing the wrong thing that I asked to speak to either dr Lavery or Anna when I was back at work, and Anna called me back and told me to do the stimm jab  as it was much better to keep the follies juicy for as long as possible ( she was actually adamant I should do it) The lady who told me not to do the stimming jab was the greek lady doc. So it varies, but if I were you maybe , ask again for a second opinion, by calling them tomorrow? or email dr Trew ! your case may be different from mine. 
Good luck for EC,it sounds pretty good to me.  
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- thanks hun. I will call this morning and double check but guess they might be more concerned at over stimming and hence not taking it today. The problem is I'm already on such a low dose (100 puregon) and with the reaction I've had I guess it hard for them to know where to go with me.

Not sure I know the other Dr your speaking about. Hope your well and not learing at too many cute blokes- there is a name for girls that do that sort of thing    

Hi to everyone else. Have a lovely day,

Julie xx


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Blimey this board moves at a fast rate!!

Thankyou for your replies around the NK cell testing I'm still no further with my thoughts for our future cycle. it feels that the last year has souly been for IVF as my 1st cycle was in June 2006, I feel my body and mind needs the rest, but my heart is pushing me to decide our next move. we have a friends wedding this weekend coming and i think after this i will be trying to make some decisions around the whole NK cell testing and where will be be having our next IVF, we have a review app with Dr Trew for the 31st Aug's.

Lou~ Thanks for your info i appreciate you saying if you had not have had the test you may be doughting youself at the moment, I'm sorry to hear you are miscarrying sending you   i think us women have to be very strong through out this whole business.

Cat~ you asked about the FET at the HH, I found the whole process of a frozen cycle less stressfull and intrusive compared to a fresh. I DR for 2 weeks with just one scan and blood to confirm, moved onto patches and the dreaded suppositories i think for around to 10 to 12 days, with only 2 scans to check the linning of my womb, and then ET which was much more relaxed than the previos two. infact i felt very positve through out the 2ww 
i thought it had been successfull so was very disappointed when it was bfn. 
Enjoy your wine, if you didn't have it last night !! 

Future Mummy~ i am not so clear around the treatment if you are confirmed to carry the NK cells so i think i would need to do some more research into this, i under stand the ARGC do carry out some controversial treatments and i agree that this may not be some thing i am prepared to do. Thanks for the info.

Julie Anne Good luck for Monday sending you   

Hello to every one else I think it will take me some time to remember everyone.
Oh and you all have made me giggle with your talk of the differnet charcaters at the HH, I know exactly what you mean about certain Doctors and Nurses. 

Have a nice weekend and enjoy the  

Pudge
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Julie, glad you are calling the HH to double check. As you say for your case it might be different as you have a tendency to overstimm but from what I understand most docs like to give it a little boost just before ovitrelle ( well in the morning of that injection day) to make sure the follies stay nice for 48 hours. I actually now remember that when I called for Dr lavery or Anna, I first spoke to one of the indian doc ( the beautiful one)( I have to remember their name!) she has a voice I recognise, and she too wanted me to stimm on that morning and she did not even check my file, so in her mind it was better as a rule. 
Anna said that it was not abig mistake not to do it, but it was definetely better for keeping them big and ready to pop. I remember at the time I was surprised of such a different answer from one doc to the next.

As for the cute guys, I have stop ( temporarily ) as I am now in my luteal phase , I feel too bloated to even think of it. Told DH , he thinks it is very funny, I did mention the fact that men in general never stop,  
Seriously speaking, this herb I am taking is changing my hormone big time, regulating it, this month I did not feel such a peak of oestrogens and LH ( ovulation kit), more a normal one .
I had some slight spotting after ovulation, now all stop which is fantastic. 
I hope you all don't mind I describe these cycles , itis so new to me I feel I need to share my view or experience on this site. 

The weather is so nice.We are going cycling today and have a pic nic in the park. I really really miss the beach and plunging in the sea with lots of waves , a few more days and I am there.
Friday night, I will be having a huge seafood buffet next to the beach. Can't wait.
Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Morning girls,

*Pudge* - thanks for the info about the FET, do they do "natural FET" in HH as far as you know - I've seen others on FF talk about this?
*Future Mummy* - My frosties are giving me a little bit of hope in liquid nitrogen at the moment. My mind is full of where to turn next, and I'm just thinking and worrying too much I know. What herb are you taking then?
*Julie Anne* - I was told not to do the stimming on the morning of ovitrelle I think, because they didn't want the follicles to grow any more - it was a gamble whether to let the little ones to catch up, or whether to get the bigger ones before they got too big. I still had to do the orgalutran (but no Gonal F) though, so I guess it depends on the size of the follies and whether they want to give them a last push.

About the various characters at HH - I think I'm the only woman in the world who can't stand more than an hour in high heels. And I love shoes!!! Sometimes I wish there was a "walking in stillettos" course I could go on!!!! I must have strange shaped feet I think 

EBW1969 - enjoy Cornwall, the weather should be gorgeous for you.

Odette - I've just had my BFN on Monday, and my follow up will be on the 31st of August now with Mr Trew. (I think he's on hols in Aug)

Smileylogo - I had a terrible ET, do you think the amount you drink had a significant effect on the pain / ease of it? I think now that maybe I drank too much, 'cos I was so desperate to go in and get it done quickly. 

Caroline - hope you're staying calm this weekend - make the most of the weather, and take it easy.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Cat- I'm with you on the learning to walk in high heels. I have weak ankles (thats my theory DH just thinks I'm uncoordinated) and can trip even in flats if my ankle gives. Look very stupid too  
A consultant going on holiday- how rude. I think Mr T goes on lots of holidays as pretty much every time I've tried to get an appointment with him he's away.

Pudge- thanks for the good wishes. Good luck with your decision on what to test for now and looking forward to getting to know you better  

FM- loving the detail   Lets face it we tell people more on FF than we might our own friends or family and personally I'm very interested in your response to the herb. Glad to hear you've moved on from the learing stage and the cute blokes are safe for now   Just   I was a bit like that when stimming on a long protocol. Gosh not long until your holiday lucky thing.  I'm loving the fact I have the excuse of being to sore to go for a bike ride as dh is always pestering me to do. Ultimate couch potato really.  Where did you get the herb from?

Watching Saturday morning kitchen and feeling really hungry so heading out to lunch. Spoke to I think Anna Carby this morning and definitely no puregon for me as e2 levels fine but they do not want me to over stimm or make the follicles to big to collect from.

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well just back from the park. It is so hot! going out again this time to play chess at a terrace , but enough cycling under this heat . The picnic on the grass next to the lake on the heath was great though even if half London had the same idea! 
Here is the link about some info regarding agnus castus. The tincture is better ( more powerful). Nutricentre in London is excellent ( below hale clinic) but any good health shop will have the tincture. I take 35-40 drops morning and night with water starting before breakfast.

http://www.healthywaymagazine.com/issue24/09_agnus_castus.html

Future mummy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Siheilwli -  by the time I finally had the et (with the indian dr) I was soooo desperate for a wee, they actually gave me a cup and told me I could wee a cup full out!!!! but before I did, the indian Dr appeared and said could I manage just a couple of seconds for her to do et first, so I managed to hold it - just!!! I had to make a run for the toilet afterwards though before the 20 min wait on the trolley.

Re stillettos - I really cannot do them!! I can manage about 2-3 steps before my feet are in agony -give me flatties any day!!!

hope everyone is enjoying the weather??

Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All- just a quick question if anyone can help?  

As I'm having EC tomorrow and all being well get some usable eggs has anyone previously taken embies to blasts at HH? Previously Mr T said not to do it and and I had a day 2 transfer but this time he asked if we are interested and I said yes without really thinking about it. This was a while ago and now I've realised I have not heard of anyone on the HH doing this and have no idea how good hh are at them. Has anyone taken their embies to blasts at hh and what was you result. Also does anyone know how successful hh are at them? Any info thoughts gratefully appreciated.

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie, 
HH does it, don't know how successful they are at it. I don't think they are the best as they have starting doing more of them recently, doing their own media fluid for only a year ( they used to import it from states). Dr LAvery said that they are the thing of the future, and IVF specialists will do them more and more.The french doc in France who I nearly decided to go to for IVF only does blasts even with 2 embies. When I told Lavery he was very surprised. But the French doc has been doing it for years. 
If it does not work this time and I ever do it again I would do it in France, but logistically a bit difficult, only reason I am back at HH. I don't think HH is the best at it. As I have not many embryos each time HH won't do blasts for me. 
When I spoke to the embryologist on thursday she said I can request if we go to blasts thatsome embies get frozen and the others go to blasts if I have enough. The docs said something different but the embryologist said that it is our embies so we can request that. I can even ask for a 3 day transfer instead of 2 even though the docs said not possible. I will ask for all that when I have treatment this time. It just shows that the docs don't always mention all our options! the embryologist I spoke to is Yvonne.She is nice. She said that 2 day transfer is as good as 3, but as most other clinics operate a 3 day transfer, I find it  questionnable. 
Anyway, whatever the docs tell you I now believe that you have a say in the matter and at the end of the day if you have enough embies , you can push for both blasts and frozen embryos and a 3 day transfer.This is the message that DH and I got. I was a bit annoyed for not getting the 3 day transfer last time as I asked the docs. I should have called the embryologist directly. This is whatYvone said I should do!
Good luck for EC sweetie! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, I remember Katie (Almamay) going to blasts at HH last year. I think she may have been the first to do it after pushing for it. She didnt get a bfp sadly but from what i remember the blasts part of the cycle was pretty successful with 2 being transferred back.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Julie,
I asked about blasts, and was told that they would consider it if you had at least 6 good embryos. I think the reasoning is that they do lose many embryos on the way to the blast stage, i think it's quite a high percentage, that's why they want to do it when you have more of the embryos in the first place.

They told me that with 6 embryos the best place for them to grow was in my body, rather than in culture, but I could have requested it. (They definately didn't favour this for us) For me with only 6 good'uns it was too much of a risk.

I *think* the embryos have to be moved into a different culture as they transform into blastocysts, and the timing is crucial and quite delicate. This makes it trickier for the embryologists, and may be why you can lose quite a few embryos on the way. I haven't done a lot of reading on this, so this is just a vague knowledge of the way it works, but that's what I've been told. If you take it into consideration that many of the embies don't make it to blasts, HH told me that there isn't that much difference in the success rates, but I have read elsewhere that once they are blasts that they have a higher percentage of sticking... but please remember this is my opinion based on a very quick conversation about blasts and a tiny bit of further reading... if I were making a decision about it, I would definitately want more information and facts.

Have HH got any success rate figures for blast transfer, and how experienced are the embryologists? I am extremely interested in doing blasts next time - it somehow makes sense to put them back when they're meant to be ready for the womb. (The embies wouldn't usually get to the uterus until blast stage, they would be in the fallopian tubes as embies).

Good luck for EC tomorrow.
Cat
xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All thanks for your thoughts and also thank you Emily for the pm   BTW Mrs-GG the picture of Alec is so cute  

I guess I need to find out what tomorrow and the next few days bring. Last time from 37 follicles I got 12 eggs and this became 6 embies of very mixed quality. Will keep you posted and have been enjoying a needle free day and the weather of course

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Cat is right saying that the blasts need a different culture. From what Lavery said it is a media that they used to import from a clinic in the states where the IVF were all going to blasts ( if enough embryos) and they were very successful. Dc Lavery used to say they did not know what it was in that clinic that was working so well but they had the best rates. 
a year ago they started doing the media  themselves and I don't know if their rate has gone down or up. It certainly means that they are into research and trying to achieve more and more blasts. 
Julie,lots of     for tomorrow. 
Future mummy


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the weather!!

Julie - good luck today with your EC. xx    

I am on countdown now starting next Weds 15th with Burselin am on Day 21 Long Protocol.  Am quite nervous about the injections and how I will feel, DH is doing them so I won't have to look.  Will be enjoying my last glass of wine this weekend too!!  

Hi to everyone else.

Poogie xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie-Anne - hope all went well today 

future mummy - I was sitting in the same p[lace as you on Sat with my hubby - by the water up on the heath.
Yes I've been to the nutri centre downstairs (I also used to go there for colonics) 

Hello to all you lovely ladies 

odettex


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Julie - hope all goes well with EC today!    

Odette - 'Happy belated 40th Birthday'

Poogie - glad to hear you are starting.....

I am on day 8 of burselin injections, feeling really tired today, the injections are not so bad this time I think I'm used to it now.... I get really nervous when I have to do the late night injection.
I have my suppressed scan booked in for Next Tuesday (14/08/2007)

Good luck all and Hi to everyone I missed!

Luv Chris x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick message as not long back and feeling shattered. Thanks SO much for all of your good wishes which made my day   Feeling better than last time for some weird reason. Got 14 eggs which I'm thrilled about given my low dose of stimms. Will know tomorrow how many embies     and going for day three transfer on Thursday having decided not to go to blasts. Spoke to the senior embryologist and apparently out of 1000 transfers about 10 of them are blasts so not for me and at hh they don't freeze them either. HH was really busy today. About 14 ec's so a bit like sushi on a conveyor belt  

Will do a proper post tomorrow. Good luck to Caroline who is on a 3ww and to all those stimming or DR.

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Julie - Wow!! that's truely an ammount to be proud of, sure you will have some great embies   .  Lol at your comment about sushi on a cenveyor belt .

Cat - How are you doing?  hope your well.   

I bought a HPT today and am so tempted to do it? what do you think I should do, I don't think I can wait until Friday - wish I could .

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Caroline- Why don't you just go to HH in the morning and get a beta test done. They seem to be very understanding and I'm sure will be happy to do it. The test might show positive but will not show if your beta is rising. I would definitely do it if it was me.

Good luck

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie, 14 eggs!  , great! You did well girl!
I can't believe they only do blasts 10 out of 1000 transfers! They must not be very good at it. Still learning as were not really into it until not long ago, were only doing some from time to time. When I think of the IVF specialist in brittany who does it in everycase, even if 2 embryos fertilise! I nearly fell of my chair when he said that. 
I have been thinking about it actually and maybe it is better for me to have a 2 or 3 day transfer instead of blasts ( if enough embryos this time) if the IVF centre is not excellent at it. So I would probably do the same thing than you Julie. Now you mention 3 day transfer, did you ask for it?

With me, things are changing fast. my osteopath I saw the other day for my neck , also does cranial and fertility issues. Anyway she felt my womb had moved to a better position and my fallopian tubes were all stretched and the lining was smoother.Don't know if I believed it could be felt, but I saw Silvio my accu tonight ( monthly accu) and he said that something is different, as there is a diferent energy around my womb. He said that either things are changing for the better, big change, or I could be pregnant. I once again nearly fell of the couch. However I don't believe I am pregnant, I would feel something and it is only 6 days since ovulation day. I don't feel my body or womb is100 % ready yet, as I can feel the changes. I know itsounds weird, but give me another 2 months and who knows. Maybe I will still need the IVF because the egg and the sperm don't meet, but I believe that implantation would have a better chance. Anyway, I should not say all that as it is just all guessing , but I guess I have to talk about it, and I don't want to tell DH and or parents as they may believe there is a chance I am pregnant and if/when I am not they would be very disappointed. But don't you think that what my osteo and my accu said is interesting? I really feel something is changing shape or place there to be more " normal". Also no spotting , so happy as maybeI can replenish my iron levels. 
I should do a blog on Future mummy and agnus castus    

Julie, rest well , so 2 days to relax that's good! are you taking suppositories or the terrible gestone?
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi FM,

I too was surprised when he said only approx 10 in a 1000 but he said they have better success with day 2/3 transfers and feel they are better in your body. I requested the day 3 transfer saying at last time with so many follicles I had pain and cramping for a few days after ec and did not feel my body was ready for et last time. Anyway Thurs unless the call worried and need me to come earlier. Just the bottom bullets for me and once a day. 14 eggs is great but we had below normal fertilization last time so I'm anxiously sending positive thoughts to my eggs and dh's swimmers th do their thing  
Gosh its sounds so promising that things are changing for you. And it's good mentally as well and makes you feel like things could work naturally. Hope you get a lucky suprise in a week     
Also spotted Anna Carby in the highest red heels ever and had a     thinking of all our comments. 
Juliexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie, quick note, from what I remember last IVF, if you get stressed about your little embies and how they are progressing, call the embriologists , they don't mind, on the contrary, and they can keep you up to date daily. Have a nice rest and lots of     for Thursday! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations Julie, 14 eggs is a brilliant result. Enjoy a few days of well deserved rest. I was also at HH this morning for my scan and so witnessed Anna's fabulous heels! She did my scan and she is truly lovely and by far my favourite... She didn't have great news for me though. Only 5 follies and of varying sizes. One's ready to go so we'll probably lose that in a bid to get the others to grow, also one small one not likely to get big enough. So I'll probably end up with only 3 worth anything. Bit fed up but trying to stay positive. EC on Friday.
Caroline, it's definitely worth asking them to do a beta test for you. If your pee stick is positive you'll still wonder what your beta is...
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, 
It is not the quantity that counts but the quality except maybe in terms of freezing where both counts. I never have many eggs, but they all fertilize. Sadly , they can't implant....yet 
Lots of    to you.
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah,

Sending you positive vibes for your follicle's. FM is right its not quantity but quality just look a EBW   It was a zoo there this morning and all I did was look at the Dr's shoes and think of you lot 

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That sounds like a fantastic bumper crop, well done Julie! I hope there is lots of getting busy in the bedroom action tonight in the petri dish 

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd say it's party time!!!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah2007 - Hopefuly your follies have a growth spurt over the next few days.  Godd Luck for EC on Friday     .  I think I will take yours & Julie's advice and call HH tomorrow and ask for beta test to be done before Friday. Thanks for advice girls.

I've seen Anna's red shoes and funny enough DP pointed them out to me also, if I'm not mistaken the Indian Dr has a pair too, they must have got a job lot, bet half of HH staff are walking round in them  

Good luck everyone wherever you may be with tx etc.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

The best clothes and shoes though have to be by  beautiful eyes indian doc. 
Never smile indian doc has a more boring look except for a pair of red shoes I saw her in.
Next time I go to HH ( not for a while) I will have to make a note of their names.
Anna looks stylish but I saw her without make up and very natural looking in her surgical clothes she looks prettier without the make up. 
But you are right about  the numerous red high heels. It is like a ballet there . 
Did I mention that the greek male doc smokes a lot and smells like an old astray ? Ultrasounds are never a comfortable thing to have but cold tobacco smell in the room certainly does not help.He is a nice guy though. However not very good at ultrasound, has a tendancy to press on ovaries like they are lemons. Only a man can do that. I don't think they realise  how painful swollen ovaries can be! 
God I am enjoying this gossip column!  
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

I have been AWOL from this site (went back on IUI for a month)
Seeing the consultant today with a view to starting on IVF.

Funny to read the comments about the staff, cheered me up no end this morning!

I had a guide for my IUI, one of the doctors twisted it so hard I screamed quite loudly in the theatre! so embaressed....and in so much pain. Not surprised it didn't work!

Tots


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Julie omg well done on 14 eggs    

Sarah - thinking of you and willing your follies lots of growth over the next couple of days   

Caroline - thinking of you! xx

Tots -hope all goes well today with your consultant!

Just to say I have also seen Anna in her red shoes.......     very stylish!

Luv Chris x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Didn't ever notice Annas shoes (actually never saw her) but DH always commented on Indian Drs short skirts and high heels - typical of a man to notice!!!    
Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks again for all of your good wishes. Still very sore today so taking it easy. Just phoned HH with my heart in my mouth and we had 9 fertilize normally   and a few that were not so discarded. So happy and just sending mega positive vibes to me embies that they keep dividing and surviving    

Caroline- did you go for a beta check? If so good luck   

Tot's- good luck for your consultation

At work so will post later bi and hugs to all

Julie xx


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Julie well done on all your 9 eggs fertilising!! Sending you loads of      .

Poogie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107521.0

N x


----------

